# Amplificador Clase D, TL494



## Pepoteto (Feb 4, 2020)

Hice un amplificador Clase D con un TL494 que encontré por internet, el caso es que funciona pero no creo que me de mas de 50 o 60w. Lo único que no he respetado del esquema original es que los diodos que lleva 1N4148 los he puesto normales en vez de estos de alta velocidad. (No tenia)

Creéis que esto afecta a la potencia del amplificador?

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 4, 2020)

Pueden volar los MOSFET...


----------



## Pepoteto (Feb 5, 2020)

Ya, pero la verdad es que me esperaba que este amplificador diera algo más de potencia, no la he medido pero te digo que no mas de 60w, cuando pone en el esquema 500w, que no esperaba 500w pero digo yo que unos 200w si deberia. Me imaginaba que el diodo afectaria a la potencia de salida.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2020)

Foto del transformador-fuente , foto del montaje y del inductor.


----------



## endryc1 (Feb 5, 2020)

Si lo cuadras bien te dara un buen susto escucharlo. tan sencillo y lo bien que se escucha .Yo no lo  he armado nunca pero tengo un amigo que si lo hizo ya..


----------



## Pepoteto (Feb 6, 2020)

Buenas, ante todo gracias.

Vereis lo monte como prueba en una placa perforada, sin disipadores ni nada, lo mio con la electronica es basicamente como hobby.

Las pruebas las hice, primero con una fuente tipica de regulable de 30v 5A, y viendo que sonaba muy bien pero le faltaba chicha, le puse una transforamdor de 48v alterna 4A, con puente y un filtro de 10000uF (lo que tenia a mano), vamos que le meti 70v y si, sono mas pero aun no lo que me esperaba.

Por cierto no se calienta nada y parece que tiene cierta calidad de sonido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2020)

Ese inductor no es el adecuado


----------



## Pepoteto (Feb 6, 2020)

Seguro que no. Pero lo he hecho con cosas recicladas y no tengo medidor de inductancia. Como debería de ser?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2020)

El problema es el material de dicho núcleo , lee en los varios temas de los amplificadores D


----------



## jorge gonzalezr (Feb 16, 2020)

Hola estimado, desde Chile, deben saber que hay que revisar la tabla de datos del fet irf540, es de mucho amperaje y bajo voltaje, para aumentar la conducción y poder lograr mayor poder debes aumentar el voltaje de gate, la fuente del ic 494 es muy baja déjala en 12 V o 15 V y podrás dar mas tension al fet, por otra parte no debes superar el voltaje DS del fet , no usar mas de 40 V o lo quemarás.
Con respecto al inductor sería mas cómodo comprar un tester de bobinas económico Unit T , en Chile cuesta US$25 y podrás hacerlo mas rápido.
saludos


----------



## voltioloco (May 7, 2020)

Hola a todos. Yo también hice éste circuito y me gustó su sonido, pero como se menciona arriba, dá cuando mucho 50w mas o menos y quisiera sacarle más jugo.  Lo alimento con una tarjeta switching reciclada de una impresora que da 42V/2A simples. El voltaje de bias es que le puse es de 9V, 500mA  proporcionada por una fuente lineal.  Uso un fan por seguridad ya que casi no calienta.  Algo a destacar es que tiene baja distorsión. Le puse un ecualizador gráfico a la entrada y suena todavía mejor.

La bobina la hice dando 40 vueltas de alambre doble de 0.5mm usando un núcleo de ferrita de toroidal de una fuente de pc (amarillo). Sé que tal vez le falte refinamiento al proyecto, pero estoy muy satisfecho ya que es mi primer circuito Class-D y funcionó a la primera, luego de años de no construir circuitos.  La intención al comentarles acerca de este amplificador, es para solicitarles consejos y su opinión acerca de las características del circuito en cuestión y de cómo puedo ponerlo a punto y sacarle el máximo partido, tanto en potencia como en eficiencia. Comparto fotos del proyecto y espero sugerencias.  Gracias de antemano y saludos cordiales !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 7, 2020)

voltioloco dijo:


> pero como se menciona arriba, dá cuando mucho 50w mas o menos y quisiera sacarle más jugo. Lo alimento con una tarjeta switching reciclada de una impresora que da *42V/2A* simples.


Cual es la impedancia del parlante/baffle/lo-que-sea que le has conectado???

Con parlante de 8 ohms y 42V de alimentación ==> [(42/2)^2]/(2*8) = 28 Watts
el doble con parlante de 4 ohms
y cerca de 100W con parlante de 2 ohms y bastaaaante suerte... pero no con esa fuente.

Con 2A de salida de la fuente, y antes de que explote, de casualidad vas a llegar a los 28 watts.

Cualquier otra cosa que busquen es desafiar a la física...


----------



## danimallen5 (May 7, 2020)

Yo lo he montado y la calidad de sonido es realmente buena. Con 9.5V en el bias y 24V en la potencia, los mosfet están fríos no necesitarían ni disipador, cosa que me a sorprendido enormemente, tanto que lo he dejado asi y no he probado a aumentar el voltaje ni del bias ni de la alimentación. Esta conectado a una caja de 6 Ohm de 70W RMS y la menea bastante bien. Por supuesto que con 24V no se le puede pedir la luna. 
El único problema que tiene es que se calienta un poco el inductor de salida, supongo que por ser amarillo-blanco que por lo que he leído no es lo mas adecuado pero si no tienes otro es lo que hay.
Aquí dejo el esquema de como lo tengo montado yo por si a alguien le interesa:


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 7, 2020)

danimallen5 dijo:


> El único problema que tiene es que se calienta un poco el inductor de salida, supongo que por ser amarillo-blanco que por lo que he leído no es lo mas adecuado pero si no tienes otro es lo que hay.


Claro.. el audio ve el color, se asusta y por eso no pasa.


----------



## danimallen5 (May 7, 2020)

Si va a servir para cachondeo se dice antes y así no me molesto en escribir, editar la imagen y demás.  Si a alguien le parece gracioso que otros no sabemos tanto como ellos, dejarlo claro y así no hacemos el payaso.  Gracias


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 7, 2020)

Una foto del inductor vendría bien, probablemente el color defina el material del nucleo y por eso la sospecha de que no sirve o no es el mejor, pero insisto, lo importante es el material y no el color, de ahí la broma.
También es importante tener bien claro que función cumple el inductor a la salida, y sobre todo, asegurarse que el alambre soporte la corriente y el núcleo no se sature.

un saludo!


----------



## endryc1 (May 7, 2020)

Para los que se conforman con 100w mi socio  ha alimentado con 160v  ese mismo circuito. Y tambien lo ha cargado hasta 1,5 ohm. No tengan miedo de experimentar. Lampara serie para proteger y muchas ganas de oir musica a alto volumen. Saludos.


----------



## voltioloco (May 7, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Cual es la impedancia del parlante/baffle/lo-que-sea que le has conectado???
> 
> Con parlante de 8 ohms y 42V de alimentación ==> [(42/2)^2]/(2*8) = 28 Watts
> el doble con parlante de 4 ohms
> ...



Muchas gracias por contestar. Me queda claro que: Más voltaje y más corriente son necesarios para que desarrolle más potencia el circuito. Tal vez necesitaré cambiar los mosfet por unos de mayor potencia también y necesitaré investigar para armar una smps más potente que la que tengo   Pero y.. acerca del núcleo del  inductor, de dónde puedo reciclar uno que sea de polvo de hierro, que es el que se supone debe funcionar mejor, ya que los de ferrita saturan, según he leído, y es verdad que usando un núcleo con gap se soluciona lo de la saturación?. Gracias de nuevo.


endryc1 dijo:


> Para los que se conforman con 100w mi socio  ha alimentado con 160v  ese mismo circuito. Y tambien lo ha cargado hasta 1,5 ohm. No tengan miedo de experimentar. Lampara serie para proteger y muchas ganas de oir musica a alto volumen. Saludos.



Para Endryc1: Buen dato pero: Con los mismos Mosfet? Y cuánto es lo máximo de potencia que ha obtenido? Que nos diga bien tu amigo con especificaciones de ser posible, como logro hacerlo funcionar a buena potencia ya que se escucha bastante bien. Unas fotos no estarían mal. Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## endryc1 (May 7, 2020)

Busca trafo de ferrita de monitores de PC. Vienen con Gap y no saturan ni calientan tanto.Hablare con mi socio  para que entre al forum.  Saludos.


----------



## voltioloco (May 7, 2020)

endryc1 dijo:


> Busca trafo de ferrita de monitores de PC. Vienen con Gap y no saturan ni calientan tanto.Hablare con mi socio  para que entre al forum.  Saludos.


Muchas gracias Endryc. Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Meliades (May 7, 2020)

Buenas tardes , tengo un problema con este amplificador, suena bastante bien y por ser un prototipo para experimentar se le puede hacer cambios para obtener mayor potencia. El problema que tengo con el es en el sonido a las altas frecuencias. Si doy mucho bajo se escucha en las altas un sonido granulado como si a estas ( Twitters) se les estuviera pasando el bajo . Aceces tan dañino como para destruir un diafragma de una de mis altas . Alguien me podría dar algún dato sobre este defecto?? Lo he revisado más de 20 veces y no es defecto de armado . Lo tengo idéntico al plano que se ha presentado acá en el foro. Agradecería mucho la ayuda de ustedes y así poder seguir aprendiendo de estos clase D. Gracias de antemano. Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 7, 2020)

Hola a todos , caro Don Meliades tines que tener disponible en las manos un Osciloscopio para medir la calidad del sinal de salida para lo Altavoz (Artoparlante).
Quizaz hay alguna conponente supersonica ( portanto NO audible) en la salida que pueda tener fuerza para estropiar tu Twitter.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Meliades (May 7, 2020)

Gracias Daniel López por tu pronta respuesta, y si , veo unos rizos salientes en cada una de las etapas alta y baja de la señal cuadrada antes de la bobina . He tratado de eliminarlos pero sólo logro que distorsione el sonido o se deforme la señal . Cuando pueda subo fotos de estas señales en el osciloscopio. Por lo pronto no se que hacer para eliminar éste defecto. Por lo q*ue* veo a los demás compañeros del foro no le ha dado éste problema. 🤦


----------



## DJ T3 (May 7, 2020)

No sera que satura la entrada, y lo que escuchas es recorte del audio (saturacion)?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 7, 2020)

Bueno, fotos bien focadas de oscilogramas tomados en la salida de audio cuando hay ese problema molesto son inprescidibles para si puder hacer una analise del problema con mas propriedad , sin adiviñciones de que si puede estar pasando.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## endryc1 (May 7, 2020)

Fotos para ayudarte. Saludos.


----------



## Meliades (May 7, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> No sera que satura la entrada, y lo que escuchas es recorte del audio (saturacion)?


No creo DJ , ese defecto se siente  con solo la señal de un reproductor USB y aumenta muchísimo con los bajos profundos y éso que aún no he usado un preamplificador de señal. Comprobé q*ue* con señales de media y alta frecuencia no ocurre dicho problema. Es sólo al reproducir bajas frecuencias.

Para Daniel López: seguro amigo , haré todo lo posible porque queden lo más nítidas que pueda . Gracias nuevamente por sus respuestas.


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 7, 2020)

Meliades dijo:


> No creo DJ , ese defecto se siente  con solo la señal de un reproductor USB y aumenta muchísimo con los bajos profundos y éso que aún no e usado un preamplificador de señal. Comprobé q con señales de media y alta frecuencia no ocurre dicho problema. Es sólo al reproducir bajas frecuencias.
> 
> Para Daniel López: seguro amigo , haré todo lo posible porque queden lo más nítidas que pueda . Gracias nuevamente por sus respuestas.


¿Lo hace a baja potencia? puede que le esté faltando corriente por un transformador chico o pobre filtrado (capacitores chicos), pero sin fotos y datos es imposible adivinar.


----------



## Meliades (May 7, 2020)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> ¿Lo hace a baja potencia? puede que le esté faltando corriente por un transformador chico o pobre filtrado (capacitores chicos), pero sin fotos y datos es imposible adivinar.


Transformador de equipo Sony +- 63 volt estoy usando la fase positiva nada más es decir + 63 volt y los filtros todos de 4700mf


----------



## sebsjata (May 8, 2020)

Ese que describes es típico de los clase de cuando están en el recorte, el recorte no suena como un amplificador lineal si no que es abrupto y suena como si estuvieras rasgando el parlante, sucede cuando, la fuente se queda corta en corriente o le falta filtrado a la fuente, por eso solo lo escuchas con bajos profundos, son los que demandan mucha corriente y tú fuente se viene abajo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 8, 2020)

Meliades dijo:


> " ese defecto se siente  con solo la señal de un reproductor USB y aumenta muchísimo con los bajos profundos y éso que aún no e usado un preamplificador de señal. Comprobé q con señales de media y alta frecuencia no ocurre dicho problema. Es sólo al reproducir bajas frecuencias."


Bueno una cosa se , programas de Audio oriundos de fuentes Digitales ( MP3 , SD Card, CD, USB) son ricos en conponentes supersonicas (no audible para nosotros seres humanos) , pero pueden tornarse audibles despues de pasar por un amplificador Clase D (Efecto ese denominado "Alising").
Para evitar ese efecto molesto  debes poner en la entrada de tu amplificador Clase D  un filtro activo tipo Pasa Bajos ( ese basado en Amp OP) de buena orden para garantizar la buena rejeición de frequenzias elevadas NO desejables.
La frequenzia de corte (-3dB)  dese filtro debe sener logo após a la maxima frequenzia de audio que quieres que tu amplificador funcione (20Khz por ejenplo).
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## endryc1 (May 8, 2020)

Puede ser un filtro RC tambien + una ferrita toroidal en el cable de audio justo antes de entrar en el amp.


----------



## Meliades (May 8, 2020)

sebsjata dijo:


> Ese que describes es típico de los clase de cuando están en el recorte, el recorte no suena como un amplificador lineal si no que es abrupto y suena como si estuvieras rasgando el parlante, sucede cuando, la fuente se queda corta en corriente o le falta filtrado a la fuente, por eso solo lo escuchas con bajos profundos, son los que demandan mucha corriente y tú fuente se viene abajo.


Estoy trabajando en éso mismo ahora . Pues el ruido  es en consumos altos como dices . Lo que me molesta de ese detalle es q*ue* tenga que construir una fuente de 10 amperes para una potencia de no más de 50 watts y el transformador que estoy usando está diseñado para trabajar dos canales de 100 watts, haré las pruebas igualmente a ver q*ue* resulta.
Gracias Endryc y Daniel . Igualmente realizare las pruebas con los consejos que me han dado . Lo q*ue* resulte les comunico.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 8, 2020)

Meliades dijo:


> Estoy trabajando en éso mismo ahora . Pues el ruido  es en consumos altos como dices . Lo que me molesta de ese detalle es q tenga que construir una fuente de 10 amperes
> para una potencia de no más de 50 watts y el transformador que estoy usando está diseñado para trabajar dos canales de 100 watts haré las pruebas igualmente a ver q resulta .
> Gracias Endryc y Daniel . Igualmente realizare las pruebas con los consejos que me han dado . Lo q resulte les comunico


Bueno , te recomendo medir la tensión de alimentación con lo auxilio de un Osciloscopio y verificar si realmente es falta de tensión en lo momento que ocorre  la falla.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Meliades (May 9, 2020)

Aquí les dejo las fotos de las señales respectivas :

Esta segunda es con una señal de baja frecuencia de 40hz y acá se ve como se deforma la onda y comienza el ruido q tanto dolor de cabeza me está dando.


----------



## sebsjata (May 9, 2020)

Tienes una oscilación espantosa en en la parte baja, viendo el eschematico veo que el circuito no tiene snubbers, a que frecuencia oscila el amplificador?


----------



## Meliades (May 9, 2020)

sebsjata dijo:


> Tienes una oscilación espantosa en en la parte baja, viendo el eschematico veo que el circuito no tiene snubbers, a que frecuencia oscila el amplificador?


Está por los 150kz. Tomando algunos consejos de los que me han dado acá en el foro me puse a realizar el filtro pasa banda en la entrada del amplificador y me sucedió por casualidad que el cable de señal pasó serca de los transistores de la placa y el ruido se atenuaba . Ésto me da una idea de que mi problema es por alguna frecuencia parásita .
NOTA : El filtro pasa banda no me ayudó con el problema.


----------



## endryc1 (May 9, 2020)

Modifica el valor de la R del DT de 8k2 hasta 3k9. En ese rango.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 9, 2020)

Meliades dijo:


> Aquí les dejo las fotos de las señales respectivas :
> Ver el archivo adjunto 190357
> Esta segunda es con una señal de baja frecuencia de 40hz y acá se ve como se deforma la onda y comienza el ruido q tanto dolor de cabeza me está dando.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 190355


? Donde sacaste eses dos Oscilogramas  en que puntos del circuito?
? Mediste la tensión de alimentación con auxilio de un Osciloscopio tal cual te recomende ?
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


Meliades dijo:


> "me sucedió por casualidad que el cable de señal pasó serca de los transistores de la placa y el ruido se atenuaba . Ésto me da una idea de que mi problema es por alguna frecuencia parásita .
> NOTA : El filtro pasa banda no me ayudó con el problema."


Bueno por lo que aclaras para mi estas mas que claro que tienes en realidad  un problema de currientes o "Loop" de  tierras o masa en tu montagen lo que genera las oscilaciones parasiticas.
Otro punto : lo filtro por mi sugerido es un  Pasa Bajos y NO Pasa Banda , hay una gran diferenza entre els.
Lo filtro Pasa Bajos por mi sugerido es un tipo activo basado en amplificadores operacional que tiene un alto factor de atenuación fuera de la banda de pasagen y NO un sigelo filtro  "R" y "C" tal cual fue despues sugerido por otro conpañero.
Ese filtro "R" y "C" tiene una atenuación fuera de banda muy baja para no decir  mediocre que no te sirve para nada.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## endryc1 (May 9, 2020)

Mi socio usa este filtro RC + Bobina y mas nada. Para colmo hace las placas raspando el cobre. Solo para que lo vean le pedire que me traiga una placa para tirarle fotos. Ese diseño es muy sencillo y para domarlo hay que hacer cosas MeDiOcReS ; pero funcionan.  Con 160v y sin ruido a la salida. Y para colmo con irf630. Mosfets mediocres que la gente bota.  Ah y solo un pequeño disipador . Frioooooooo. Saludos.


----------



## Meliades (May 10, 2020)

Les agradezco de todo corazón las molestias que se han tomado en ayudarme.  Muchisimas gracias. Saludos a todos amigos.
Estos amplificadores me fascinan pero se que me van a dar más de una paliza en los años venideros. E leído y releido todo o casi todo lo que se a expuesto en el foro y otros artículos sobre el tema y veo que son bastante delicados y complicados en su montaje .
Daniel López , las fotos las tome en el siguiente orden: la primera es a la salida antes de la bobina y es sin señal de audio , es la de señal cuadrada;  la segunda es después de la bobina con una señal de 40 hz.
Si, medí la tensión de alimentación y no veo en ella nada que me indique problemas, sólo un pequeño rizo a los picos que eliminé con un condensador de 1mf 250volt de los que vienen en las fuentes de PC. Voy a probar con el pasa bajos a ver si es mi salvador . 
Disculpe que le moleste señor Daniel, me gustaría si le es posible enseñarme uno de su autoría, es que se, va a ser más exacto que el que yo haga. 
Reitero las gracias a todos por el interés y la ayuda


----------



## endryc1 (May 10, 2020)

Un detalle. Los 7-8 volt esos deberian ser por lo menos 12 a 15v. Y de paso tener un regulador separado para el 494 y la otra parte del circuito.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 10, 2020)

endryc1 dijo:


> Mi socio usa este filtro RC + Bobina y mas nada. Para colmo hace las placas raspando el cobre. Solo para que lo vean le pedire que me traiga una placa para tirarle fotos. Ese diseño es muy sencillo y para domarlo hay que hacer cosas MeDiOcReS ; pero funcionan.  Con 160v y sin ruido a la salida. Y para colmo con irf630. Mosfets mediocres que la gente bota.  Ah y solo un pequeño disipador . Frioooooooo. Saludos.


Caro Don endryc1 , descurpe amigo si te enoje con mi infeliz  expressión "mediocre" , NO era esa la mi real  intención (enojarte) .
En realidad NO es que tu sugerencia NO sirve al tema y si quise decir que la efectividad de filtragen de un sigelo pasa bajo basado en un polo "R" y "C" NO tiene lo mismo poder o efectividad de filtragen cuando conparado a un filtro activo basado en Amp Op ( amplificador operacional).
Ahora estoi conbencido que lo problema dese tema es Layout de montagen , hay "Loops de tierra o masa" generando oscilaciones parasicticas molestas.
La dica que dejo aca es armar ese diseño en una tarjeta de circuito inpreso de double caras de cubre.
Una cara de cubre es inpresa lo circuito propriamente dicho , en la segunda cara de cubre es hecha lo "plano de tierra o masa" o sea un rectorno muy efectivo para la tierra o masa de bajisima inpedancia y inductancia.
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


Meliades dijo:


> Les agradezco de todo corazón las molestias que se han tomado en ayudarme.  Muchisimas gracias. Saludos a todos amigos.
> Estos amplificadores me fascinan pero se que me van a dar más de una paliza en los años venideros. E leído y releido todo o casi todo lo que se a expuesto en el foro y otros artículos sobre el tema y veo que son bastante delicados y complicados en su montaje .
> Daniel López , las fotos las tome en el siguiente orden: la primera es a la salida antes de la bobina y es sin señal de audio , es la de señal cuadrada;  la segunda es después de la bobina con una señal de 40 hz.
> Si, medí la tensión de alimentación y no veo en ella nada que me indique problemas, sólo un pequeño rizo a los picos que eliminé con un condensador de 1mf 250volt de los que vienen en las fuentes de PC. Voy a probar con el pasa bajos a ver si es mi salvador .
> ...


Hola caro Don Meliades , en realidad lo verdadero "Señor" estas en lo Cielo comandando todo el mundo y porque no todo lo universo , ya jo soy solamente un puebre mortal aficcionado de la Electronica , jajajajajajajaja.
Mira mi real playa es Radiofrequenzia y NO amplificadores de Audio ( independente de la clase de operación) , portanto NO tengo ningun diseño o proyecto de mi auctoria.
Tengo algun conocimento del tema por  lidar con Electronica ya por 4 décadas.
Bueno como ese circuito integrado enpleyado  (TL494) NO fue inicialmente diseñado para funcionar como amplificador de Audio Clase D y si como fuente conmutada , quizaz el NO funcione 100% , asi te recomendo buscar por otro diseño mas dedicado a esa función.
Por ejenplo te recomendo altamente buscar por un circuito denominado IRS2092 , ver el mejor aca : https://www.infineon.com/dgdl/an-1138.pdf?fileId=5546d462533600a40153559a077610d1 .
Seguramente ese diseño que te indico aca funciona de 10!
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Meliades (May 10, 2020)

endryc1 dijo:


> Un detalle. Los 7-8 volt esos deberian ser por lo menos 12 a 15v. Y de paso tener un regulador separado para el 494 y la otra parte del circuito.


Muya razón Endryc, sube significativamente la potencia con el detalle que has mencionado. 
Daniel López - Usted tiene razón definitiva en el tema . Es lo que me temía y es la realidad, es distorsión por frecuencias parásitas por los detalles que has expuesto. Por ahora este amplificador me ha regalado bastante detalles de cómo debe funcionar un clase D. Lo dejaré como amplificador de prueba para hacer lo que dices y experimentar  con los lazos de tierra y el blindaje de doble capa que mencionas . Veo también que este amplificador no posee una realimentación que tome muestras de la salida que tengo entendido en general ayuda a minimizar distorsión en todo el espectro del sonido e imagino que también ayudaría a generar más potencia. Soy un simple técnico en electrónica e informática con mediocres conocimientos en este basto mundo de la electrotecnia. Pero me encanta en la parte a lo que audio se refiere, así que trataré de seguir todos sus consejos y les tendré informado de los avances . Gracias amigos , saludos desde Cuba .


----------



## voltioloco (May 10, 2020)

endryc1 dijo:


> Un detalle. Los 7-8 volt esos deberian ser por lo menos 12 a 15v. Y de paso tener un regulador separado para el 494 y la otra parte del circuito.


Hola Endryc:
Le subí el voltaje al 494 de 8 a 12.3v regulados y mejoró considerablemente la calidad de audio y el volumen.  Ahora voy a experimentar con un aumento de voltaje en los Mosfets: Vendran bien unos 80 o 90 volts a 3 A y ver el resultado. (De ese valor es el trato que tengo jeje). En cuanto lo haga comento. Ojalá y pronto podamos ver las fotos de tu socio. Gracias por la sugerencia Endryc. Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 11, 2020)

Meliades dijo:


> Muya razón Endryc, sube significativamente la potencia con el detalle que has mencionado.
> Daniel López - Usted tiene razón definitiva en el tema . Es lo que me temía y es la realidad, es distorsión por frecuencias parásitas por los detalles que has expuesto. Por ahora este amplificador me ha regalado bastante detalles de cómo debe funcionar un clase D. Lo dejaré como amplificador de prueba para hacer lo que dices y experimentar  con los lazos de tierra y el blindaje de doble capa que mencionas . Veo también que este amplificador no posee una realimentación que tome muestras de la salida que tengo entendido en general ayuda a minimizar distorsión en todo el espectro del sonido e imagino que también ayudaría a generar más potencia. Soy un simple técnico en electrónica e informática con mediocres conocimientos en este basto mundo de la electrotecnia. Pero me encanta en la parte a lo que audio se refiere, así que trataré de seguir todos sus consejos y les tendré informado de los avances . Gracias amigos , saludos desde Cuba .


Hola a todos , caro Don Meliades tienes toda razón cuanto ao funcionamento dese diseño , el es muy basico , sensillo , portanto no debes esperar mucha performance del.
Serve SI como un ejelente  aprendizado de como andam los amplificadores Clase D.
La realimentación negativa es de suma inportancia para mejorar la lineariedad del sinal reduzindo considerablemente las distorciones como tanbien  aumentando la respuesta util en frequenzia.
Nose si logras sacar lo circuito integrado que te recomende en mi post# 43  , si si serias genial porque ese CI fue especialmente desahollado para esa función (amplificador de audio Clase D).
Lo fabricante esplica minusiosamente todos pasos de como diseñar y armar con pleno ezicto ese proyecto.
Incluso te recomendo altamente a dar una mirada en ese Applicate Note  (hoja de datos técnicos) , hay mucha información preciosas que pueden te servir para aplicar en ese tema.
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Meliades (May 11, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don Meliades tienes toda razón cuanto ao funcionamento dese diseño , el es muy basico , sensillo , portanto no debes esperar mucha performance del.
> Serve SI como un ejelente  aprendizado de como andam los amplificadores Clase D.
> La realimentación negativa es de suma inportancia para mejorar la lineariedad del sinal reduzindo considerablemente las distorciones como tanbien  aumentando la respuesta util en frequenzia.
> Nose si logras sacar lo circuito integrado que te recomende en mi post# 43  , si si serias genial porque ese CI fue especialmente desahollado para esa función (amplificador de audio Clase D).
> ...


Si amigo Daniel , lo estuve ojeando rápidamente hasta llegar al IC el cual me puse a buscar acá en mi localidad. Lastimosamente me dicen que hay que mandarlo a pedir a otro país 😢 pues acá no hay en existencia. Te imaginas me desanime bastante, pero me pongo al momento y reviso detalladamente el contenido a fondo para seguir ganando conocimiento de estos pequeños traviesos .Estos amplificadores van a ser mi nemesis 😵 estuve a punto de empezar el proyecto UCD que está en el foro y nuevamente desilución. Los ir 2110 son chinos = basura. Aparte de bien caros (5 dolares😱)  El Dios electrónica no anda por acá en estos días . veré si la parte de este plano o diagrama q responde a la función de driver de los MOSFET me sirve para realizar algunos inventos.
  Saludos y bendiciones.
 Les subo planos del Frankestein apenas esté diseñado y probado, tengo como objetivo llevarlo a +- 90 volt. Ya se me recalentó la cabeza 😂


----------



## endryc1 (May 11, 2020)

Este usa tl494 + IR2110 + 555. Esta mas que probado. Hasta 120v. Ya con eso se pone agresivo. Saludos


----------



## Meliades (May 12, 2020)

endryc1 dijo:


> Este usa tl494 + IR2110 + 555. Esta mas que probado. Hasta 120v. Ya con eso se pone agresivo. Saludos


Endryc. Este es el plano que estoy confeccionando. Sin el 494 pero el driver es bastante parecido. Lo estoy haciendo sin el 2110 porque acá es imposible conseguirlo. Mandarlo buscar , no se podrá por ahora . Así que mientras tanto éste está sonando fuerte . Algunos detalles a mejorar pero suena bien duro .


----------



## DJ T3 (May 13, 2020)

endryc1 dijo:


> Este usa tl494 + IR2110 + 555. Esta mas que probado. Hasta 120v. Ya con eso se pone agresivo. Saludos



Me queda en la duda sobre como se ajusta el preset.
Me imagino que es la proteccion y depende del voltaje, pero... Como se ajusta?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 13, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Me queda en la duda sobre como se ajusta el preset.
> Me imagino que es la proteccion y depende del voltaje, pero... Como se ajusta?


Hola a todos , creo que lo preset "R11" (5K/10K) ese debe sener ayustado a principio a meo corso (50%) y despues con audio aplicado en la entrada debe sener reayustado para mejor simectria entre su semiciclos de la forma de una onda senoidal  en la salida de audio  ( altavoz o artoparlante).
Ya lo preset "R17" (1K) ese debe sener ayustado para prender lo LED (LD1) de protección de sobrecargas cuando la salida "casi" adentra en "Clipping" ( saturación de los  picos) o sea a unos 90%  ou 95% de la potenzia util sin que ocorra la  saturación.
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 13, 2020)

Pero lo ideal para el preset "R17" es tener un osciloscopio, y para los pobres como yo cómo lo hacemos?... 😭


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 13, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Pero lo ideal para el preset "R17" es tener un osciloscopio, y para los pobres como yo cómo lo hacemos?... 😭


Es possible hacer un osciloscopio "virtual" enpleyando la entrada de microfono de la tarjeta de sonido de tu PC o Laptop como entrada de audio.
Habrias que procurar por la Internet lo Software , instalar en tu PC o Laptop y listo.
Despues tienes que armar un atenuador de sinales  para puder medir sinales mas elevados , eso porque la sensibilidad de entrada de la tarjeta de sonido es elevada y seguramente puede saturar con niveis medianos .
!Suerte amigo!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## sebsjata (May 13, 2020)

Meliades dijo:


> Endryc. Este es el plano que estoy confeccionando. Sin el 494 pero el driver es bastante parecido. Lo estoy haciendo sin el 2110 porque acá es imposible conseguirlo. Mandarlo buscar , no se podrá por ahora . Así que mientras tanto éste está sonando fuerte . Algunos detalles a mejorar pero suena bien duro .


Ese se ve interesante, no me queda del todo claro como funciona el driver pero debe de tener una buena calidad de audio, ya que es UCD.


----------



## Meliades (May 13, 2020)

Ya probé con + - 95 volt pero la versión con el IC 072 todo bien, ya me hecharon humo las bocinas woofers de 260 watts 😵. Tengo un problema ahora , se que la confección del PCB es crítica y tengo entendido que la masa se debe distribuir en estrella , dudo que sea suficiente , alguien por favor puede darme algunos consejos para tener la menor interferencia , distorsión y otros problemas que sé,  me van a maltratar la cabeza !!!!!!
Como por ejemplo que venas no deben pasar serca de otra y cuales aislar en lo  posible????? 
Agradecería encarecidamente si alguien con experiencia me diera una mano. Es el plano que adapté con el IC 072. Traté de buscar algo al respecto en el foro e internet pero nadie profundiza en este tema ...... 
Saludos al Foro


sebsjata dijo:


> Ese se ve interesante, no me queda del todo claro como funciona el driver pero debe de tener una buena calidad de audio, ya que es UCD.


Es parecido en casi todo al que tiene el amplificador con el 494 . Los cambios que hice principalmente el MOSFET 630 es para trabajar mejor el apagado del mosfet de potencia en la rama positiva y poder subir el voltaje a más se 60 volt por rama . Con el transistor que tenía originalmente me surgía calentamiento e inestabilidad a punto que volaban los mosfet. Quiero probar con + - 105 volt porque tengo dos transformadores acá con ese voltaje que no les e dado uso y sería estupendo por el ahorro de piezas y $$$$$. Aunque necesito ayuda con el PCB.😖


----------



## endryc1 (May 13, 2020)

Meliades ve probando estos cambios con Menos Voltaje . Voy a ir diseñando mi PCB


----------



## Meliades (May 14, 2020)

endryc1 dijo:


> Meliades ve probando estos cambios con Menos Voltaje . Voy a ir diseñando mi PCB


Este es el gran problema que vengo teniendo , un recorte o cliping si es que se le denomina así, si alguien sabe una forma de atenuar o anular este problema le estare enormemente agradecido . 
Las dos fotos son tomando señal de la salida exactamente en la unión del condensador y la bobina ambas con señal de 800mv y  40hz de entrada, voltaje de alimentación + - 25 volt , carga a la salida 8 ohms.
Esta primera es casi al 90% de entrega del amplificador. 

Aproximadamente 22volt pico a pico .

Esta otra es por encima del 90%  ya sale la distorsión o recorte .

Aproximadamente 23 volt pico a pico.
Es muy bueno el sonido , exelente la potencia , pero si no elimino este problema sólo me podrá servir para estudiar o cuando menos para woofers.
Comparado con un clase AB cuando este está sonando duro sin distorsión aún , el clase D ya me está sonando duro pero con esta distorsión que se escucha muy feo en los Twitter. 
Ayuda por favor. Alguien??


----------



## emilio177 (May 14, 2020)

Pepoteto dijo:


> Hice un amplificador Clase D con un TL494 que encontré por internet, el caso es que funciona pero no creo que me de mas de 50 o 60w. Lo único que no he respetado del esquema original es que los diodos que lleva 1N4148 los he puesto normales en vez de estos de alta velocidad. (No tenia)
> 
> Creéis que esto afecta a la potencia del amplificador?
> 
> Saludos a todos.


nole creas todo lo que dice internet..
primero... la potencia es el cyadrado de el voltaje dividido por la resistenmncia
resistencia 8 ohms
voltaje.. 35v saca la mitad .. y lo divides por 1.4142  ese es el voltaje RMS
saca la cuenta y me dices la potencia de salida


----------



## endryc1 (May 14, 2020)

Sube el plano que usas para el regulador del bias. ? Que diodos usas ?
Tirale fotos a las placas que estas usando. No importa que esten feas o lindas . Es para ver los componentes que usas. A lo mejor con una mirada se resuelve tu problema. Saludos.  Ponle mica de 100nF en paralelo a la alimentacion del 494. Baja la alimentacion del 072 a 5v. Hasta que no arme mi placa no te puedo ayudar mas . Sube fotos.


----------



## voltioloco (May 15, 2020)

emilio177 dijo:


> nole creas todo lo que dice internet..
> primero... la potencia es el cyadrado de el voltaje dividido por la resistenmncia
> resistencia 8 ohms
> voltaje.. 35v saca la mitad .. y lo divides por 1.4142  ese es el voltaje RMS
> saca la cuenta y me dices la potencia de salida



Emilio177:  Yo creo mucho en este circuito que aunque sencillo tiene muy buen sonido y ya voy por la construcción del segundo para completar el dúo. (Estéreo) Después experimentaré  para sacarle más watts y exprimirlo hasta donde se pueda. (Mósfet de mas potencia, aumento del voltaje, y corriente de alimentación, realización óptima  del núcleo de la bobina etc.) Así que comparto una foto del segundo amplia.  Si hay algunas sugerencias que me puedas dar, bienvenidas. Saludos.


----------



## endryc1 (May 15, 2020)

Cuando lo montes definitivo manten las patas de los componentes lo mas cortas posibles. La alta frecuencia se agarra de eso para jodernos la placa. Si no empieza a hacer cosas raras o de paso se quema al prender el amp. Saludos. Ya se me olvidaba  lo mas importante No UsEs BasE para el 494. Primera causa de variados fallos.


----------



## voltioloco (May 15, 2020)

endryc1 dijo:


> Cuando lo montes definitivo manten las patas de los componentes lo mas cortas posibles.


Buenos consejos. Los tomaré en cuenta. Por cierto cuando hablabas del circuito de tu socio, y solo para que me quede claro hablabas de este?:  "Este usa tl494 + IR2110 + 555. Esta mas que probado. Hasta 120v. Ya con eso se pone agresivo......" .Porque yo me quedé con la idea de que era exacto al que yo estoy armando.  Saludos.


----------



## endryc1 (May 15, 2020)

Ese tl494+ ir2110+555 es el que subi


----------



## voltioloco (May 17, 2020)

Gracias. Yo continúo con el armado de mi 2do ampli,después del cual me emplearé a armar el clase D de Ejtagle saque he oído muy buenas referencias de sus circuitos.


----------



## Monty182 (May 17, 2020)

endryc1 dijo:


> Este usa tl494 + IR2110 + 555. Esta mas que probado. Hasta 120v. Ya con eso se pone agresivo. Saludos


Endryc1, pudiste sacarle el ruido de línea cuando conectas la fuente se potencia o solo lo usas para bajos???


----------



## endryc1 (May 17, 2020)

Lo uso a rango completo y lo he usado para bajos también. Hay que subir la frecuencia de oscilación y hacer bien el filtro a la salida para que quede silencioso. También poner la ferrita a la entrada para hacer un paso bajo y que no retorne por la entrada la alta frecuencia .

Meliades . Mi socio probo tu amplificador y le dio el mismo problema que a ti . Soluciono el problema haciendo el esquema del irs 900 hasta la salida del operacional y de ahi en adelante tu plano con las modificaciones que te subi. Ahorita subo el plano mas claro. Lo probo con +-30 pero se quito la distorson. Saludos.


----------



## Meliades (May 20, 2020)

endryc1 dijo:


> Meliades . Mi socio probo tu amplificador y le dio el mismo problema que a ti . Soluciono el problema haciendo el esquema del irs 900 hasta la salida del operacional y de ahi en adelante tu plano con las modificaciones que te subi. Ahorita subo el plano mas claro. Lo probo con +-30 pero se quito la distorson. Saludos.


Que buena noticia, esperaré por el plano porque el irs 900 que ví lo que tenía como operacional era un lm311 .Es ese el que dices ??


----------



## endryc1 (May 20, 2020)

No, es con tl072. Lo probó con 4558 y le daba offset de salida de 2 volts. Lo cambió al 072 y todo ok, Éste es el irs900 original. El mejor class D que he oído. Lo he montado hasta +-130V y todo Okkkkk. Saludos.


----------



## Rafavlack (Jun 3, 2020)

Saludos, me gustaria saber cual es el voltaje minimo con que se debe alimentar el circuito, para el vias le puse 14 volt y para lo otro 19 volt 4 A de un cargador de lapto aclaro solo para probar. En la salida me da -11volt. Que mediones debo hacer?? Soy aficionado gracias de antemano. El problema es que no oigo nada.


----------



## voltioloco (Jun 4, 2020)

Rafavlack.  Quedó mono tu circuito. Me agrada la idea de reciclar componentes. Si te da voltaje a la salida, algo pasa que no es normal. Hay que checar Mosfets y/o drivers.También los diodos.  EL voltaje y corriente con el que lo tienes para pruebas es correcto.  Checa si le llega alimentación al 494.  Si tienes osciloscopio pudieras observar los pulsos en los gate de los mosfet. Un pequeño disipador en los transistores de salida no estaría mal. Yo lo alimento con 43v, 3A y anda bien.  Nunca trates de meterle más de los 60v a este circuito porque vuelan los Mosfet.  Ya me pasó: Le meti 90v y adiös los de salida, un driver y un diodo. Lo reparé cambiando esas piezas y nuevamente esta funcionando. Saludos.


----------



## Meliades (Jun 4, 2020)

Rafavlack dijo:


> Saludos, me gustaria saber cual es el voltaje minimo con que se debe alimentar el circuito, para el vias le puse 14 volt y para lo otro 19 volt 4 A de un cargador de lapto aclaro solo para probar. En la salida me da -11volt. Que mediones debo hacer?? Soy aficionado gracias de antemano. El problema es que no oigo nada.


Lo normal en el vías es de 12 a 15 volt. No le pongas más de 15 porque te van a volar los MOSFET. En cuanto al problema de que no tienes audio vas a necesitar un osciloscopio. Debes medir en la salida del integrado a ver si está oscilando. Revisa las venas a ver si tienes alguna en cortocircuito con otras , me ha pasado varias veces . El voltaje mínimo para este amplificador es 30 volt si mal no recuerdo. Otra cosa para este circuito el voltaje de  vías es el mismo que el voltaje del 494 , así que te recomiendo uses sólamente 12 volt porque estás en el límite que aguanta el integrado. Saludos .


----------



## Rafavlack (Jun 4, 2020)

voltioloco dijo:


> Rafavlack.  Quedó mono tu circuito. Me agrada la idea de reciclar componentes. Si te da voltaje a la salida, algo pasa que no es normal. Hay que checar Mosfets y/o drivers.También los diodos.  EL voltaje y corriente con el que lo tienes para pruebas es correcto.  Checa si le llega alimentación al 494.  Si tienes osciloscopio pudieras observar los pulsos en los gate de los mosfet. Un pequeño disipador en los transistores de salida no estaría mal. Yo lo alimento con 43v, 3A y anda bien.  Nunca trates de meterle más de los 60v a este circuito porque vuelan los Mosfet.  Ya me pasó: Le meti 90v y adiös los de salida, un driver y un diodo. Lo reparé cambiando esas piezas y nuevamente esta funcionando. Saludos.


Gracias por la ayuda. Uso en la salida mosfet 2sk2847 los del voltaje es por lo que soporta entre el Gate y el Source? Dice que es de 30 volt  y los otros a 900 volt, no estoy claro en los limites de voltaje. Lo otro malo no poseo osciloscopio.
En reposo cuanto debe dar en la salida?
He revisado con una lupa las pistas y no veo que esten en corte. Puede ser que este malo el 494, no tengo para probarlo osciloscopio.
Puedo usar el multimetro por lo menos para saber si el 494 envia señal?
Al 494 le llega voltaje pero lo siento algo tibio eso es normal?


----------



## emilio177 (Jun 4, 2020)

voltioloco dijo:


> Emilio177:  Yo creo mucho en este circuito que aunque sencillo tiene muy buen sonido y ya voy por la construcción del segundo para completar el dúo. (Estéreo) Después experimentaré  para sacarle más watts y exprimirlo hasta donde se pueda. (Mósfet de mas potencia, aumento del voltaje, y corriente de alimentación, realización óptima  del núcleo de la bobina etc.) Así que comparto una foto del segundo amplia.  Si hay algunas sugerencias que me puedas dar, bienvenidas. Saludos.



no me referia al circuito.. el circuito puede fincionar y tu lo demuestras
me referia a la potencia

p=v2/r   cuadrado del voltaje dividido por la resistencia
ejemplo.. su tu fuente es 50v  ese es mono necesitamos el RMS y parlante 8ohms
V=50/2 = 25  ese el voltaje peak   necesiramos el rms
v=25/1.41=17.7V  ese es el voltaje rms
al cyadrado es 313
dicisido por la resustencia 8ohms 
p=39watt

solo puedes aumentar la potencia aumentando el votaje o bajanfo la resistencia de los parlantes

debes limpiar con cepllo de dientes la placa  y sacar el toner con acetona
si necesitas asesoria solo preguntar


----------



## voltioloco (Jun 4, 2020)

Rafavlack dijo:


> Gracias por la ayuda. Uso en la salida mosfet 2sk2847 los del voltaje es por lo que soporta entre el Gate y el Source? Dice que es de 30 volt  y los otros a 900 volt, no estoy claro en los limites de voltaje. Lo otro malo no poseo osciloscopio.
> En reposo cuanto debe dar en la salida?
> He revisado con una lupa las pistas y no veo que esten en corte. Puede ser que este malo el 494, no tengo para probarlo osciloscopio.
> Puedo usar el multimetro por lo menos para saber si el 494 envia señal?
> Al 494 le llega voltaje pero lo siento algo tibio eso es normal?



Bueno. Viendo tu PCB observo de entrada que tienes un error.  La pista que te señalo en verde debe estar separada de la otra. Tienes que checar bien el diagrama y compararlo con el PCB.  Ahi lleva un transistor que si lo dejas como esta dibujado en la placa, lo que vas a tener es un corto entre colector y base del Q2. Lo correcto es como en el dibujo blanco y negro. A muchos les ha pasado con este circuito y esta documentado en internet.  Ten cuidado.  Si no se te ha quemado nada tienes suerte. Separa la pista con un cutter. Quizás por eso  caliente tu 494. Chécalo.  Luego comprueba los transistores y componentes asociados.   Espero te sirva. Saludos.


----------



## Rafavlack (Jun 4, 2020)

voltioloco dijo:


> Bueno. Viendo tu PCB observo de entrada que tienes un error.  La pista que te señalo en verde debe estar separada de la otra. Tienes que checar bien el diagrama y compararlo con el PCB.  Ahi lleva un transistor que si lo dejas como esta dibujado en la placa, lo que vas a tener es un corto entre colector y base del Q2. Lo correcto es como en el dibujo blanco y negro. A muchos les ha pasado con este circuito y esta documentado en internet.  Ten cuidado.  Si no se te ha quemado nada tienes suerte. Separa la pista con un cutter. Quizás por eso  caliente tu 494. Chécalo.  Luego comprueba los transistores y componentes asociados.   Espero te sirva. Saludos.


Gracias por su gran ayuda, hare los cambios y le comentaré. Ya habia retirado los diodos los medi y estan bien.



Rafavlack dijo:


> Gracias por su gran ayuda, hare los cambios y le comentaré. Ya habia retirado los diodos los medi y estan bien.


Desminte los transistores diodos y nada. Hice los cambios en la pista y sigue igual no escucho ni un chirrido. Me parece que este pcb esta malo desde el princio. Alguieb tiene um pcb probado que me lo facilite. Adjunto el que use
Medi la salida y me daba 1.7 volt puse una bocina y empezaros a calentarses los mosfet. Que puede ser. Adjunto foto bobina para que me digan. Los transistores que puse fueron B631k y D882 no se si seran los correctos. No se que mas revizar.


----------



## Meliades (Jun 5, 2020)

Rafavlack dijo:


> Desminte los transistores diodos y nada. Hice los cambios en la pista y sigue igual no escucho ni un chirrido. Me parece que este pcb esta malo desde el princio. Alguieb tiene um pcb probado que me lo facilite. Adjunto el que use
> Medi la salida y me daba 1.7 volt puse una bocina y empezaros a calentarses los mosfet. Que puede ser. Adjunto foto bobina para que me digan. Los transistores que puse fueron B631k y D882 no se si seran los correctos. No se que mas revizar.


Levanta las patas de salida del 494. Alimenta este sólo con 12 volt. Con el metro en la escala de frecuencias debe darte por encima de 50 kHz. Y en voltaje debe darte alrededor de 5 volt . Si no tienes estas medidas está malo el IC. De lo contrario tienes algo dañado en la parte del driver en adelante. No me acuerdo si este amplificador da voltaje a la salida pero por su configuración debería darte la mitad del total de vcc. Nada que con los clase D nunca se sabe , es como que ellos se gobiernan . Por eso me caen tan bien y tan mal al mismo tiempo😂 .


----------



## voltioloco (Jun 5, 2020)

emilio177 dijo:


> no me referia al circuito.. el circuito puede fincionar y tu lo demuestras
> me referia a la potencia
> 
> p=v2/r   cuadrado del voltaje dividido por la resistencia
> ...





Aumentë el voltaje y volaron los MOSFEt, un diodo y un driver.  Reparé y anduvo de nuevo.  Decidí dejarlo así por escasez de recursos y conocimientos (rediseñar el circuito y/o experimentar  quemando piezas).  Las placas no las he limpiado porque no he conseguido la resina de pino, (Colofonía) para hacer el flux casero.  Por cierto aprovechando pregunto:  ¿Que otras alternativas hay para proteger el cobre de las mismas?.  Si. Desde el principio solicité consejos y estoy abierto a los mismos y también a contribuir con lo que se pueda. Saludos.


----------



## emilio177 (Jun 5, 2020)

el cobre se protege con barnis... lo venden en las ferreterias donde venden pintura.. compra en spray  compra barnis transparente y son baratos..
no se para que la colofonia....me imagino que tienes soldadura en alambre... ese alambre ya tiene colofonia por dentro..
siempre al trabajar con ampli debes poner una a,polleta de 100w o 200w aa tu fuente de 50v  y asi proteges tu ampli..
junta cacgureo y puedess encontrar de todo... perdon si algun dia te enfermas de diogenes
ojo la sseria no va a la fyeente..  va a la salida de 50v y proteger ampli


----------



## Rafavlack (Jun 6, 2020)

Despues de cambiar casi todo excepto Mosfet y 494, tengo ruido en el bafle pero no oigo la música, solo interferencia, puede ser el inductor? . Es de una fuente de PC los puse como vino.

Al fin habló el susodicho, pero se calientan los Mosfet. Le di 30 vueltas a un núcleo amarillo de fuentes supongo que el calentamiento sea eso.


----------



## Meliades (Jun 6, 2020)

Rafavlack dijo:


> Al fin habló el susodicho, pero se calientan los Mosfet. Le di 30 vueltas a un núcleo amarillo de fuentes supongo que el calentamiento sea eso.


Esos núcleos no son para esa función en específico. Los que se usan para estos amplificadores son los negros . Mejor utiliza el transformador cuadrado de la fuente. Desarmalo completo y con cuidado que se parten . Si se te llegara a partir pega con cola-loca los pedazos. Dale las 30 vueltas , aunque creo que con menos va a funcionar mejor . Yo no tengo medidor de inductancia así que lo hago al quita y pon hasta que doy con la mejor medida . Si puedes rebajar solamente un milímetro la parte del centro para que no pegue con el otro extremo mucho mejor , esto es para que no sature el núcleo.


Rafavlack dijo:


> Despues de cambiar casi todo excepto Mosfet y 494, tengo ruido en el bafle pero no oigo la música, solo interferencia, puede ser el inductor? . Es de una fuente de PC los puse como vino.


Rafa, ésto es súper importante. Acá te envío un detalle que no tiene este amplificador , pero que sin él se te pueden echar a perder los MOSFET a cada rato. Mucho más si te da por meterle más de 60 volt . Igual pónselo porque es para proteger los MOSFET de los picos de corriente inversa. Mira :
Es el diodo que dice FR . Puede ser cualquier diodo rápido o ultra rápido si es mejor . Cualquier duda con ésto pregunta ok. Saludos


----------



## Rafavlack (Jun 6, 2020)

Muchas gracias ha sido una gran ayuda



Meliades dijo:


> Esos núcleos no son para esa función en específico. Los que se usan para estos amplificadores son los negros . Mejor utiliza el transformador cuadrado de la fuente. Desarmalo completo y con cuidado que se parten . Si se te llegara a partir pega con cola-loca los pedazos. Dale las 30 vueltas , aunque creo que con menos va a funcionar mejor . Yo no tengo medidor de inductancia así que lo hago al quita y pon hasta que doy con la mejor medida . Si puedes rebajar solamente un milímetro la parte del centro para que no pegue con el otro extremo mucho mejor , esto es para que no sature el núcleo.
> 
> Rafa, ésto es súper importante. Acá te envío un detalle que no tiene este amplificador ,pero que sin el se te pueden hechar a perder los MOSFET a cada rato. Mucho más si te da por meterle más de 60 volt . Igual ponselo porque es para proteger los MOSFET de los picos de corriente inversa. Mira :
> Es el diodo que dice FR . Puede ser cualquier diodo rápido o ultra rápido si es mejor . Cualquier duda con ésto pregunta ok. Saludos


Encontre un toroide de los negros pero se sigue calentando. Para vias y 494 lo tengo con 12 volt sera esa la causa? Que me recomiendas



voltioloco dijo:


> Hola Endryc:
> Le subí el voltaje al 494 de 8 a 12.3v regulados y mejoró considerablemente la calidad de audio y el volumen.  Ahora voy a experimentar con un aumento de voltaje en los Mosfets: Vendran bien unos 80 o 90 volts a 3 A y ver el resultado. (De ese valor es el trato que tengo jeje). En cuanto lo haga comento. Ojalá y pronto podamos ver las fotos de tu socio. Gracias por la sugerencia Endryc. Saludos.


Saludos bro que cambios le hiciste. Me puedes syudar, le puse 12 volt y los mosfet se volaron, el resistor de estos los puse de 47 ohm


----------



## Meliades (Jun 6, 2020)

Rafavlack dijo:


> Encontre un toroide de los negros pero se sigue calentando. Para vias y 494 lo tengo con 12 volt sera esa la causa? Que me recomiendas


Bueno , te diré  alguna de las locuras que le hice a este ampli. Sube las dos resistencias de la puerta de los MOSFET a 100 ohmios,  los 12 volt del vías ponle dos diodos en serie para que disminuya un poquito la exitación. Sólo al voltaje que va a vías , no al 494. Si me acuerdo de algo más te comento.


----------



## Rafavlack (Jun 6, 2020)

Puese se cualquier diodo?


----------



## voltioloco (Jun 6, 2020)

Rafavlack dijo:


> Saludos bro que cambios le hiciste. Me puedes syudar, le puse 12 volt y los mosfet se volaron, el resistor de estos los puse de 47 ohm



Los resistores de gate son de 56 ohm (no de 47) tal vez por eso tus mosfet se fueron amigo. Si tienes oportunidad ponle los Irf540 tal como viene el circuito.



voltioloco dijo:


> "Aumentë el voltaje a 90v y volaron los MOSFEt, un diodo y un driver.  Reparé y anduvo de nuevo.  Decidí dejarlo así por escasez de recursos y conocimientos (rediseñar el circuito y/o experimentar  quemando piezas). "  Saludos.



Lo he dejado asi por lo pronto.  Estoy armando el otro para tener el par y experimentar. Los 12v en 494 esta bien. Pero yo creo que más de 60V en los mosfet no los soporta. Salu2.


----------



## Meliades (Jun 7, 2020)

Rafavlack dijo:


> Puese se cualquier diodo?


Si . Estos diodos pueden ser normales . Son solamente para disminuir la exitación a los MOSFET. Que tipo de MOSFET estas usando ??? Hay modelos que son lentos para este tipo de proyecto. Y otros tienen la Rdson  interna muy alta .


voltioloco dijo:


> Los resistores de gate son de 56 ohm (no de 47) tal vez por eso tus mosfet se fueron amigo. Si tienes oportunidad ponle los Irf540 tal como viene el circuito.
> 
> 
> 
> Lo he dejado asi por lo pronto.  Estoy armando el otro para tener el par y experimentar. Los 12v en 494 esta bien. Pero yo creo que más de 60V en los mosfet no los soporta. Salu2.


Voltio, usa el diodo que le aconseje a Rafavlack. Ese pequeño detalle es importantísimo. Pude llevarlo a 100 volts al usar éste diodo. Es para drenar la corriente que se acumula en el tanque ( bobina , condensador ) de salida . El transistor bd139 que está en emisor a tierra se te va a calentar. Ponle un disipador. También te aconsejo subir el voltaje de forma escalonada ,70,80,90 y vas cerciorandote de que los MOSFET se mantienen en temperatura ideal por su rdson y el dead time . También tuve que usar dos diodos en el voltaje vías para disminuir el calentamiento. O si prefieres disminuir el vías a 10 o 11 volts. Son detalles por si deseas seguir experimentando.
 ( El diodo de protección es le que dice FR)


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 7, 2020)

Meliades dijo:


> Estos diodos pueden ser normales



Tan normales como un 1N4007, no. Porque estas en alta frecuencia.
Normal como un 1N4148 si, ya que es un diodo rapido.


----------



## Rafavlack (Jun 7, 2020)

Meliades dijo:


> Si . Estos diodos pueden ser normales . Son solamente para disminuir la exitación a los MOSFET. Que tipo de MOSFET estas usando ??? Hay modelos que son lentos para este tipo de proyecto. Y otros tienen la Rdson  interna muy alta .
> 
> Voltio, usa el diodo que le aconseje a Rafavlack. Ese pequeño detalle es importantísimo. Pude llevarlo a 100 volts al usar éste diodo. Es para drenar la corriente que se acumula en el tanque ( bobina , condensador ) de salida . El transistor bd139 que está en emisor a tierra se te va a calentar. Ponle un disipador. También te aconsejo subir el voltaje de forma escalonada ,70,80,90 y vas cerciorandote de que los MOSFET se mantienen en temperatura ideal por su rdson y el dead time . También tuve que usar dos diodos en el voltaje vías para disminuir el calentamiento. O si prefieres disminuir el vías a 10 o 11 volts. Son detalles por si deseas seguir experimentando.
> ( El diodo de protección es le que dice FR)


Los mosfet que uso son 2sk2847 por favlr mirame sin son los indicados


----------



## voltioloco (Jun 7, 2020)

Meliades dijo:


> Si . Estos diodos pueden ser normales . Son solamente para disminuir la exitación a los MOSFET. Que tipo de MOSFET estas usando ??? Hay modelos que son lentos para este tipo de proyecto. Y otros tienen la Rdson  interna muy alta .
> 
> Voltio, usa el diodo que le aconseje a Rafavlack. Ese pequeño detalle es importantísimo. Pude llevarlo a 100 volts al usar éste diodo. Es para drenar la corriente que se acumula en el tanque ( bobina , condensador ) de salida . El transistor bd139 que está en emisor a tierra se te va a calentar. Ponle un disipador. También te aconsejo subir el voltaje de forma escalonada ,70,80,90 y vas cerciorandote de que los MOSFET se mantienen en temperatura ideal por su rdson y el dead time . También tuve que usar dos diodos en el voltaje vías para disminuir el calentamiento. O si prefieres disminuir el vías a 10 o 11 volts. Son detalles por si deseas seguir experimentando.
> ( El diodo de protección es le que dice FR)



Muchas gracias Melíades por esos tips. Son consejos valiosos para mi. Para precisar: El diodo que mencionas va entre el gate y source del Mosfet ¿Cierto?¿ A cuántos amperes tiene que ser? Creo tener diodos rápidos entre mis piezas sacados de algunas fuentes switching.  Lo del transistor de emisor aterrizado fue el que voló al elevar el voltaje seguiré tu sugerencia disipándolo con un trozo de aluminio.  Si. Bajaré el bías a 10v estables y ver que tal funciona. Estoy  a poco de aplicarle su barniz protector a las pistas como también me sugirieron.  En fin, todo sea por la ciencia y el conocimiento que de estos intercambios de información y de la experimentación propia puedan surgir.
Gracias de nuevo y continuamos al pendiente.  Saludos.


----------



## Rafavlack (Jun 7, 2020)

Meliades dijo:


> Si . Estos diodos pueden ser normales . Son solamente para disminuir la exitación a los MOSFET. Que tipo de MOSFET estas usando ??? Hay modelos que son lentos para este tipo de proyecto. Y otros tienen la Rdson  interna muy alta .
> 
> Voltio, usa el diodo que le aconseje a Rafavlack. Ese pequeño detalle es importantísimo. Pude llevarlo a 100 volts al usar éste diodo. Es para drenar la corriente que se acumula en el tanque ( bobina , condensador ) de salida . El transistor bd139 que está en emisor a tierra se te va a calentar. Ponle un disipador. También te aconsejo subir el voltaje de forma escalonada ,70,80,90 y vas cerciorandote de que los MOSFET se mantienen en temperatura ideal por su rdson y el dead time . También tuve que usar dos diodos en el voltaje vías para disminuir el calentamiento. O si prefieres disminuir el vías a 10 o 11 volts. Son detalles por si deseas seguir experimentando.
> ( El diodo de protección es le que dice FR)


Los mosfet que uso son 2sk2847 por favlr mirame sin son los indicados
Resolde algunas partes y todo mejoro. Gracias a todos. Estuve a punto de abandonar. Estoy complacido no calienta se oye bien y alto para estar alimentado con 19 volt y 4 amperes, en el 494 y bias lo deje en 12 volt. Las resistencias que alimentar los mosfet las puse de 57 ohm, no tenia de estas tuve que poner una de 47 y otra de 10 en serie.


----------



## Meliades (Jun 7, 2020)

voltioloco dijo:


> Muchas gracias Melíades por esos tips. Son consejos valiosos para mi. Para precisar: El diodo que mencionas va entre el gate y source del Mosfet ¿Cierto?¿ A cuántos amperes tiene que ser? Creo tener diodos rápidos entre mis piezas sacados de algunas fuentes switching.  Lo del transistor de emisor aterrizado fue el que voló al elevar el voltaje seguiré tu sugerencia disipándolo con un trozo de aluminio.  Si. Bajaré el bías a 10v estables y ver que tal funciona. Estoy  a poco de aplicarle su barniz protector a las pistas como también me sugirieron.  En fin, todo sea por la ciencia y el conocimiento que de estos intercambios de información y de la experimentación propia puedan surgir.
> Gracias de nuevo y continuamos al pendiente.  Saludos.


Voltio, es que si pasas de 70 volt ya tienes que cambiar ese transistor  . El bd 139 sólo aguanta 80 volt y contando que se debe dejar un margen de trabajo seguro. Ahí yo utilicé mje340 que trabaja hasta 300 volt. Ese transistor es el que más esfuerzo hace , porque le toca apagar el MOSFET del lado alto. 

Para Rafavlack: Ese MOSFET tiene el Rds(on) muy alto . Es una especie de hornilla de lo caliente que se te va a poner. Creo es tu principal problema en cuanto a calentamiento de los MOSFET. Los puedes usar para pruebas. Pero ponle un disipador grande y un fan que los enfríe. El Rdson ideal  debe estar por debajo de 0.5 y menos mejor. El que esras usando tiene 1.1 demasiado alto.


DJ T3 dijo:


> Tan normales como un 1N4007, no. Porque estas en alta frecuencia.
> Normal como un 1N4148 si, ya que es un diodo rapido.


El que va a fuente  - puerta si debe ser rápido . Los otros que recomiendo en vías  no hace falta . Sólo están en forma de reductores . Cada diodo disminuye el voltaje vías en 0.6 . La frecuencia no interviene en su funcionamiento ni viceversa . De todas formas es bueno el consejo. Puedes utilizar rápidos si es que sobran entre las piezas . Yo los uso frecuentemente en las pruebas de los clase D . Si todo está ok los voy quitando uno a uno, así voy verificando el calentamiento de los MOSFET. Es una pequeña picardía que me es util para no volar sacos de transistores. Gracias de todas formas amigo.


----------



## Rafavlack (Jun 7, 2020)

Meliades dijo:


> Si . Estos diodos pueden ser normales . Son solamente para disminuir la exitación a los MOSFET. Que tipo de MOSFET estas usando ??? Hay modelos que son lentos para este tipo de proyecto. Y otros tienen la Rdson  interna muy alta .
> 
> Voltio, usa el diodo que le aconseje a Rafavlack. Ese pequeño detalle es importantísimo. Pude llevarlo a 100 volts al usar éste diodo. Es para drenar la corriente que se acumula en el tanque ( bobina , condensador ) de salida . El transistor bd139 que está en emisor a tierra se te va a calentar. Ponle un disipador. También te aconsejo subir el voltaje de forma escalonada ,70,80,90 y vas cerciorandote de que los MOSFET se mantienen en temperatura ideal por su rdson y el dead time . También tuve que usar dos diodos en el voltaje vías para disminuir el calentamiento. O si prefieres disminuir el vías a 10 o 11 volts. Son detalles por si deseas seguir experimentando.
> ( El diodo de protección es le que dice FR)


Tengo una duda, soy aficionado a la electronica y hay elementos que no domino aun, es en cuanto al diodo de drenaje tengo duda en cuanto al paso de corriente esta bien asi o debe permitir el paso de la corriente positiva.


----------



## Meliades (Jun 7, 2020)

Rafavlack dijo:


> Tengo una duda, soy aficionado a la electronica y hay elementos que no domino aun, es en cuanto al diodo de drenaje tengo duda en cuanto al paso de corriente esta bien asi o debe permitir el paso de la corriente positiva.


Si te refieres al diodo de drenaje que te aconsejé, es para 👉drenar👈 , vaciar el "tanque" es como se le denomina al conjunto bobina-condendasor de salida. Al momento de apagar el MOSFET del lado alto o positivo, se queda una carga en la bobina que debe eliminarse y al no tener salida porque el MOSFET no conduce de fuente a puerta , termina destruyendo éste último
 
Mir el diodito que está entre las terminales 1 y 3 . El pobre no puede hacer nada para salvarse de esta tencion y termina por romperse . Casi siempre termina en corte , con la inutilizacion del mosfet.
Este es el principal problema para los que han querido aumentar el voltaje a más de 60 volt. Es recomendable para todos los voltajes , pero obligatorio al pasar de los 50volt
No me has dicho si resolviste lo del calentamiento.🤔


----------



## Rafavlack (Jun 7, 2020)

Meliades dijo:


> Si te refieres al diodo de drenaje que te aconsejé, es para 👉drenar👈 , vaciar el "tanque" es como se le denomina al conjunto bobina-condendasor de salida. Al momento de apagar el MOSFET del lado alto o positivo, se queda una carga en la bobina que debe eliminarse y al no tener salida porque el MOSFET no conduce de fuente a puerta , termina destruyendo éste último
> Ver el archivo adjunto 191794
> Mir el diodito que está entre las terminales 1 y 3 . El pobre no puede hacer nada para salvarse de esta tencion y termina por romperse . Casi siempre termina en corte , con la inutilizacion del mosfet.
> Este es el principal problema para los que han querido aumentar el voltaje a más de 60 volt. Es recomendable para todos los voltajes , pero obligatorio al pasar de los 50volt
> No me has dicho si resolviste lo del calentamiento.🤔


Si ya elimine el calentamiento, gracias por los consejos. Entonces este ampli no es para altos voltajes? Con 50 volt cuanto watt dara?


Meliades dijo:


> Endryc. Este es el plano que estoy confeccionando. Sin el 494 pero el driver es bastante parecido. Lo estoy haciendo sin el 2110 porque acá es imposible conseguirlo. Mandarlo buscar , no se podrá por ahora . Así que mientras tanto éste está sonando fuerte . Algunos detalles a mejorar pero suena bien duro .


Saludos este proyecto tuyo lo terminaste?? Como y cuan duro suena?


endryc1 dijo:


> No, es con tl072. Lo probó con 4558 y le daba offset de salida de 2 volts. Lo cambió al 072 y todo ok, Éste es el irs900 original. El mejor class D que he oído. Lo he montado hasta +-130V y todo Okkkkk. Saludos.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 190983


Bro saludos los integrados estos aparecen por alla?


----------



## voltioloco (Jun 7, 2020)

Meliades dijo:


> Voltio, es que si pasas de 70 volt ya tienes que cambiar ese transistor  . El bd 139 sólo aguanta 80 volt y contando que se debe dejar un margen de trabajo seguro. Ahí yo utilicé mje340 que trabaja hasta 300 volt. Ese transistor es el que más esfuerzo hace , porque le toca apagar el MOSFET del lado alto.



Melíades:
De acuerdo. Y al cambiar el BD139, bajar el V+ de bias y poner el diodo rápido de source a gate, ¿También hay que cambiar los IRF540  (Mosfets), o no? Porque según el data-sheet  éstos solo trabajan a 100v y para que trabajen cómodos, sería mejor usar unos IRFP260N o algunos parecidos. ¿Es esto correcto? Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Meliades (Jun 7, 2020)

voltioloco dijo:


> Melíades:
> De acuerdo. Y al cambiar el BD139, bajar el V+ de bias y poner el diodo rápido de source a gate, ¿También hay que cambiar los IRF540  (Mosfets), o no? Porque según el data-sheet  éstos solo trabajan a 100v y para que trabajen cómodos, sería mejor usar unos IRFP260N o algunos parecidos. ¿Es esto correcto? Saludos cordiales.


El irf 540 está bien , lo que para 90 volt está un poco justo . A mi personalmente me gusta dejar un margen en todos los componentes de más del 15 ℅ de su zona segura de operación. Pero están bién hasta 90 volt . Por encima de éso ya los cambiaría.


Rafavlack dijo:


> Si ya elimine el calentamiento, gracias por los consejos. Entonces este ampli no es para altos voltajes? Con 50 volt cuanto watt dara?
> 
> Saludos este proyecto tuyo lo terminaste?? Como y cuan duro suena?
> 
> Bro saludos los integrados estos aparecen por alla?


Rafa , si terminé el proyecto . Con algunos cambios en el final . Y si, suena durísimo. Pero sólo lo uso para woofers. Ya que al entrar a la zona de cliping, que es cuando te pasas de caña en volumen, principalmente al dar los bajos , me da ruido en las altas ( Twitter)  terminé uno hace poco pero en frecuencias divididas , uno para las medias altas y otro para las bajas y es un cañonazo. Lo más curioso que es muy cierto en lo que se dice , consumen mucho menos amperes que un clase AB . Ni hablar que con solo dos transistores puedes llegar a 1000 watts y sin calentamiento casi y a 2 ohmios la salida . La última prueba que le hice fue con 180 volt ( +90 - 90 volt fuente partida )


----------



## Rafavlack (Jun 8, 2020)

Piesas publicarlos por aqui?



Meliades dijo:


> El irf 540 está bien , lo que para 90 volt está un poco justo . A mi personalmente me gusta dejar un margen en todos los componentes de más del 15 ℅ de su zona segura de operación. Pero están bién hasta 90 volt . Por encima de éso ya los cambiaría.
> 
> Rafa , si terminé el proyecto . Con algunos cambios en el final . Y si, suena durísimo. Pero sólo lo uso para woofers. Ya que al entrar a la zona de cliping, que es cuando te pasas de caña en volumen, principalmente al dar los bajos , me da ruido en las altas ( Twitter)  terminé uno hace poco pero en frecuencias divididas , uno para las medias altas y otro para las bajas y es un cañonazo. Lo más curioso que es muy cierto en lo que se dice , consumen mucho menos amperes que un clase AB . Ni hablar que con solo dos transistores puedes llegar a 1000 watts y sin calentamiento casi y a 2 ohmios la salida . La última prueba que le hice fue con 180 volt ( +90 - 90 volt fuente partida )


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Meliades dijo:


> El que va a fuente  - puerta si debe ser rápido . Los otros que recomiendo en vías  no hace falta . Sólo están en forma de reductores . Cada diodo disminuye el voltaje vías en 0.6 . La frecuencia no interviene en su funcionamiento ni viceversa . De todas formas es bueno el consejo. Puedes utilizar rápidos si es que sobran entre las piezas . Yo los uso frecuentemente en las pruebas de los clase D . Si todo está ok los voy quitando uno a uno, así voy verificando el calentamiento de los MOSFET. Es una pequeña picardía que me es util para no volar sacos de transistores. Gracias de todas formas amigo.



Perdon, y para aclarar. Pense que hablabas de los que van a las puerta de los MOSFET. Si es alimentacion si cualquiera

PD: Necesitaba aclarar el por qué de mi respuesta


----------



## Meliades (Jun 8, 2020)

Rafavlack dijo:


> Piesas publicarlos por aqui?


Si estás interesado te mando el diagrama . Lo que a papel y lápiz. Perdí el programa de hacer los planos y no e tenido quien me lo facilite.


----------



## voltioloco (Jun 8, 2020)

Meliades dijo:


> El irf 540 está bien , lo que para 90 volt está un poco justo . A mi personalmente me gusta dejar un margen en todos los componentes de más del 15 ℅ de su zona segura de operación. Pero están bién hasta 90 volt . Por encima de éso ya los cambiaría.




Gracias Melíades. Saludos.


----------



## Rafavlack (Jun 8, 2020)

Puedo usar este transistor NPN en el circuito ??
Si por favor. Que programas usabas tengo el multisin 14, lo baje se una pagina de la universidad de las villas


Meliades dijo:


> Si estás interesado te mando el diagrama . Lo que a papel y lápiz. Perdí el programa de hacer los planos y no e tenido quien me lo facilite.


Tengo el multisin y el proteus


			http://softlib.uclv.edu.cu/softlib/Software/NI.Multisim/


----------



## jlarada (Jun 8, 2020)

Meliades dijo:


> Si estás interesado te mando el diagrama . Lo que a papel y lápiz. Perdí el programa de hacer los planos y no e tenido quien me lo facilite.


Podrias postearlos aqui


----------



## jorger (Jun 8, 2020)

Sobre el toroide negro..
No es lo mismo ésto:

Que ésto otro:


Un saludo.


----------



## Meliades (Jun 8, 2020)

jorger dijo:


> Sobre el toroide negro..
> No es lo mismo ésto:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 191820
> Que ésto otro:
> ...


Muy cierto lo que dices . Pero es muy difícil saber de qué compuesto están hechos a menos que sepas de donde se extraen y tengas disponible los datos del fabricante. Yo la técnica que uso es la del " pellizcon " 😂 . Es más o menos tratar de hacerle una marca con una pinza de corte . El núcleo que sirve es al que no se le puede hacer ni un pequeño rasguño. Si se le hace una pequeña fisura o una marca de profundidad no es el material adecuado. Si tienes otra técnica por favor compartir. Pero esta última me a dado buen resultado. Gracias amigo .


jlarada dijo:


> Podrias postearlos aqui


En cuanto lo termine de dibujar lo subo .


Rafavlack dijo:


> Puedo usar este transistor NPN en el circuito ??
> Si por favor. Que programas usabas tengo el multisin 14, lo baje se una pagina de la universidad de las villas
> 
> Tengo el multisin y el proteus
> ...


Gracias Rafa , cuando me conecte por wifi los bajo . Si lo hago por los datos me quedo seco😬😬. El transistor del que preguntas es muy lento . Trata de conseguir el 13003 que vienen en bombillos ahorradores. Es similar en función al 340 usado en audio. Recuerda que esto sólo es si vas a subir de los 80 volt


----------



## Rafavlack (Jun 8, 2020)

Meliades dijo:


> Muy cierto lo que dices . Pero es muy difícil saber de qué compuesto están hechos a menos que sepas de donde se extraen y tengas disponible los datos del fabricante. Yo la técnica que uso es la del " pellizcon " 😂 . Es más o menos tratar de hacerle una marca con una pinza de corte . El núcleo que sirve es al que no se le puede hacer ni un pequeño rasguño. Si se le hace una pequeña fisura o una marca de profundidad no es el material adecuado. Si tienes otra técnica por favor compartir. Pero esta última me a dado buen resultado. Gracias amigo .
> 
> En cuanto lo termine de dibujar lo subo .
> 
> Gracias Rafa , cuando me conecte por wifi los bajo . Si lo hago por los datos me quedo seco😬😬. El transistor del que preguntas es muy lento . Trata de conseguir el 13003 que vienen en bombillos ahorradores. Es similar en función al 340 usado en audio. Recuerda que esto sólo es si vas a subir de los 80 volt


Gracias, como determino la velocidad en el datasheet del transistor?


----------



## Meliades (Jun 8, 2020)

Rafavlack dijo:


> Gracias, como determino la velocidad en el datasheet del transistor?


En los transistores btj es una cuestión simple Rafa . Mientras más grande el transistor más lento a la hora de trabajar en conmutación. Conclusión, más grande = menos óptimo.
De todas formas puedes hacer la prueba, te va a trabajar. Pero increíblemente se va a calentar muchísimo más que uno más pequeño


----------



## Rafavlack (Jun 9, 2020)

Con esta ferrita cuantas vueltas con alambre de 1mm debo dar, si me pueden ayudar, no poseo osciloscopio.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2020)

25 . . .  30 . . .


----------



## Rafavlack (Jun 9, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 25 . . .  30 . . .


Gracias bro

Saludos nuevamente, conclui ya el ampli es cierto se oye bien pero con 45 volt pense conseguir algo mas de potencia. Mi peeguntas para los mas  horas vuelo en este mundo de la electronica, hay dorma de modificar este plano y alimentarlo con voltaje positivo y negativo?


----------



## Meliades (Jun 12, 2020)

Rafavlack dijo:


> Saludos nuevamente, conclui ya el ampli es cierto se oye bien pero con 45 volt pense conseguir algo mas de potencia. Mi peeguntas para los mas  horas vuelo en este mundo de la electronica, hay dorma de modificar este plano y alimentarlo con voltaje positivo y negativo?


Con este mismo no , lo que si se le a tratado de elevar el voltaje. En comentarios anteriores en este mismo foro veras uno o dos planos con modificaciones diversas . Yo personalmente le e hecho varias adaptaciones con los adjetivos de conocer más de estos amplificadores clase D y por otra parte por la imposibilidad de conseguir circuitos como el ir2110 y similares .


----------



## Rafavlack (Jun 13, 2020)

Meliades dijo:


> Con este mismo no , lo que si se le a tratado de elevar el voltaje. En comentarios anteriores en este mismo foro veras uno o dos planos con modificaciones diversas . Yo personalmente le e hecho varias adaptaciones con los adjetivos de conocer más de estos amplificadores clase D y por otra parte por la imposibilidad de conseguir circuitos como el ir2110 y similares .


Gracias bro ese es el motivo aqui he preguntado y ni conocen ese integrado. Este plano que publicas se puede emplear en rango completo, hay que hacer alguna modificacion o esta bien asi


----------



## Meliades (Jun 13, 2020)

Rafavlack dijo:


> Gracias bro ese es el motivo aqui he preguntado y ni conocen ese integrado. Este plano que publicas se puede emplear en rango completo, hay que hacer alguna modificacion o esta bien asi


Funciona bastante bien , anotándole que es un invento que yo mismo he ido modificando. Estoy 90% seguro de que el detalle que le queda es mejorar la etapa driver de los Mosfet de salida. El problema que he ido arrastrando es la distorsión al clipping, en máximo volumen a rango completo le sale una distorsión en las altas frecuencias. Por lo que he podido apreciar es que a nadie acá en el foro le ha sucedido ésto, por lo que concluyo que es por el uso del driver IR2110 que es casi perfecto en el driveo de los Mosfet de salida. 

Éste plano que has hecho con el 494 también me lo hizo, pero tienes que ponerle un pre de ganancia para aumentar el volumen ya que no posee ganancia por si mismo. Por favor comparte tus experiencias y me comentas si sientes los mismos detalles o soy yo que tengo la mala suerte con estos bichitos imperfectos. Pero usándolo en frecuencias divididas si me trabajan muy bien . Uno para medias altas y otro para medias bajas.


----------



## Rafavlack (Jun 13, 2020)

Meliades dijo:


> Funciona bastante bien , anotándole que es un invento que yo mismo he ido modificando. Estoy 90% seguro de que el detalle que le queda es mejorar la etapa driver de los Mosfet de salida. El problema que he ido arrastrando es la distorsión al clipping, en máximo volumen a rango completo le sale una distorsión en las altas frecuencias. Por lo que he podido apreciar es que a nadie acá en el foro le ha sucedido ésto, por lo que concluyo que es por el uso del driver IR2110 que es casi perfecto en el driveo de los Mosfet de salida.
> 
> Éste plano que has hecho con el 494 también me lo hizo, pero tienes que ponerle un pre de ganancia para aumentar el volumen ya que no posee ganancia por si mismo. Por favor comparte tus experiencias y me comentas si sientes los mismos detalles o soy yo que tengo la mala suerte con estos bichitos imperfectos. Pero usándolo en frecuencias divididas si me trabajan muy bien . Uno para medias altas y otro para medias bajas.


Bueno despues de seguir algunos consejos del foro realice algunas modificaciones, el 494 y el bias lo estoy alimentando con 12 volt de una fuente simetrica regulada ya que de ahí alimento el pre, las resistencia de los mosfet las baje a 47 y la alimentacion de la potencia de 45 volt. Ahora mismo se me calientan un poco los mosfet, supongo por el amperaje ya que la fuente regulada se alimenta del transformador que tiene una salida +35+35 +20+20 y tap central, se esta escuchando bastante bien aunque no he podido usarlo a toda potencia ya que el bafle no me acompaña. El 494 lo estuve alimentando con un cargador de 12 volt y no se calentaban. La bobina de induccion la hize de esta ferrita con 16 vueltas, el sonido a oidos ya que lo unico que tengo es un multimetro y un cautin.


----------



## Meliades (Jun 13, 2020)

Rafavlack dijo:


> Bueno despues de seguir algunos consejos del foro realice algunas modificaciones, el 494 y el bias lo estoy alimentando con 12 volt de una fuente simetrica regulada ya que de ahí alimento el pre, las resistencia de los mosfet las baje a 47 y la alimentacion de la potencia de 45 volt. Ahora mismo se me calientan un poco los mosfet, supongo por el amperaje ya que la fuente regulada se alimenta del transformador que tiene una salida +35+35 +20+20 y tap central, se esta escuchando bastante bien aunque no he podido usarlo a toda potencia ya que el bafle no me acompaña. El 494 lo estuve alimentando con un cargador de 12 volt y no se calentaban. La bobina de induccion la hize de esta ferrita con 16 vueltas, el sonido a oidos ya que lo unico que tengo es un multimetro y un cautin.


Si le puedes dar unas 10 o 20 vueltas más a la bobina creo se te calentaran menos los MOSFET. Y si vas a subir mas los voltajes recuerda los consejos anteriores.


----------



## Rafavlack (Jun 13, 2020)

Meliades dijo:


> Si le puedes dar unas 10 o 20 vueltas más a la bobina creo se te calentaran menos los MOSFET. Y si vas a subir mas los voltajes recuerda los consejos anteriores.


La ferrita la tenía con mas vueltas el problema es que los el tweeter me hacia como un chirido metálico, pero probaré con algunas vueltas mas.

Tu proyecto con que software lo simulaste o tienes a mano el pcb?


----------



## Meliades (Jun 13, 2020)

Rafavlack dijo:


> La ferita la tenia con mas vueltas el problema es que los el tweitter me hacia como un chirido metalico, pero probare con algunas vueltas mas.
> 
> Tu proyecto con que software lo simulaste o tienes a mano el pcb?


No tenía programa para hacer simulaciones. Cuando pueda bajar los que me mandaste las haré para ver si encuentro detalles que falten . Los monto en una plaquita que tengo para hacer las pruebas y con el osciloscopio y mediciones y mucho odómetro 😂  quería esos programas para acelerar las pruebas pero la conexión está tan mala que cuando trato de bajarlos me dice que se va a demorar 16 horas 😶😶🤦🤦 por favor y eso que solo son 500 megas. Sobre el ruido en las altas que dices puede ser el mismo que tantos problemas me está dando. Si lo puedes quitar tu me dices que hiciste .


----------



## Rafavlack (Jun 13, 2020)

Con estas pocas vueltas en la bobina lo había resuelto . Llegué con la cabeza media mareada por el etanol a darle coco al calentamiento en los Mosfet y empece a sentir olor a quemado y olfateando llegué hasta la bobina, ahora no se si será ésta o los Mosfet los causantes del calentamiento. Algún pelado en el cable puede producir el calentamiento? El cable estaba bien caliente. Iba a subir una imagen pero la conexión por datos no me deja.


----------



## Meliades (Jun 14, 2020)

Rafavlack dijo:


> Con estas pocas vueltas en la bobina lo había resuelto . Llegué con la cabeza media mareada por el etanol a darle coco al calentamiento en los Mosfet y empece a sentir olor a quemado y olfateando llegué hasta la bobina, ahora no se si será ésta o los Mosfet los causantes del calentamiento. Algún pelado en el cable puede producir el calentamiento? El cable estaba bien caliente. Iba a subir una imagen pero la conexión por datos no me deja.


Si está caliente la bobina es que el alambre que usaste es muy fino , en ese caso usa uno más gordo o junta tres o cuatro finos en paralelo . El calentamiento fue con 16 vueltas o le diste más ??
Y si, si hay algún alambre pelado y rosando la superficie de la ferrita es un horno en miniatura lo que tendrás como resultado.

Rafa , hice la prueba con menos vueltas en la bobina para quitar la distorsión en las altas y si , se quita bastante la distorsión. Pero aparecen otros defectos , la señal cuadrada a la salida se deforma haciéndose sinosoidal en sus crestas . Ésto disfraza la distorsión en la frecuencias altas de sonido audible pero saca de rango de trabajo al amplificador acercandolo más a un clase AB que a un D. Por éso el calentamiento en los transistores y la bobina. Los MOSFET empiezan a trabajar en zona lineal creando calentamiento y otros problemas que pueden llegar a destruirlos. Si tuvieras un osciloscopio sería un enorme paso en estos proyectos. De cualquier manera te seguiré ayudando porque todo ésto es instructivo. Apenas tengo 6 meses experimentando con estos amplificadores y todos los dias aprendo algo nuevo. 
Ahora estoy en proyecto de una fuente conmutada de más o menos 1000 a 1500 watts bastante sencilla. Las primeras pruebas han sido súper satisfactorias. La tengo montada  en el amplificador de un amigo con +-90volt y me comunicó ayer que no cae ni un volt a máximo volumen a 3 ohmios la salida de su ampliador, está trabajando satisfactoriamente. Igual de vez en cuando le hago tiempo a los clase D.


----------



## jorger (Jun 14, 2020)

Para ir descartando cosas voy a comentar algo. El núcleo no debe saturar. Si usaste un EI/EE de fuente de PC, puede estar ahí el problema. No tienen GAP. Prueba a hacerle uno con cartulina o papel que separe las dos piezas algo como 1mm. O si no, puedes probar a usar núcleos de SMPS de TV, o cualquier núcleo que tenga GAP, de tipo ETD29 o EI28 en adelante. Prueba y comenta. Eso sí vas a tener que dar más de esas 16 vueltas probablemente.
Un saludo.


----------



## Meliades (Jun 14, 2020)

jorger dijo:


> Para ir descartando cosas voy a comentar algo. El núcleo no debe saturar. Si usaste un EI/EE de fuente de PC, puede estar ahí el problema. No tienen GAP. Prueba a hacerle uno con cartulina o papel que separe las dos piezas algo como 1mm. O si no, puedes probar a usar núcleos de SMPS de TV, o cualquier núcleo que tenga GAP, de tipo ETD29 o EI28 en adelante. Prueba y comenta. Eso sí vas a tener que dar más de esas 16 vueltas probablemente.
> Un saludo.


Muy de acuerdo. Yo normalmente para tener buen resultado he tenido que usar más de 30 vueltas , como mínimo 25. De ahí para abajo ya empiezan los problemas. No tengo inductómetro, estos resultados son a base de puro quita y pon. El mejor resultado con casi todos los núcleos que he probado es 35 vueltas. Pero varía un poco por las características de tipo de núcleo y sus propiedades.


----------



## Rafavlack (Jun 14, 2020)

jorger dijo:


> Para ir descartando cosas voy a comentar algo. El núcleo no debe saturar. Si usaste un EI/EE de fuente de PC, puede estar ahí el problema. No tienen GAP. Prueba a hacerle uno con cartulina o papel que separe las dos piezas algo como 1mm. O si no, puedes probar a usar núcleos de SMPS de TV, o cualquier núcleo que tenga GAP, de tipo ETD29 o EI28 en adelante. Prueba y comenta. Eso sí vas a tener que dar más de esas 16 vueltas probablemente.
> Un saludo
> 
> 
> ...





Meliades dijo:


> Rafa , hice la prueba con menos vueltas en la bobina para quitar la distorsión en las altas y si , se quita bastante la distorsión. Pero aparecen otros defectos , la señal cuadrada a la salida se deforma haciéndose sinosoidal en sus crestas . Ésto disfraza la distorsión en la frecuencias altas de sonido audible pero saca de rango de trabajo al amplificador acercandolo más a un clase AB que a un D. Por éso el calentamiento en los transistores y la bobina. Los MOSFET empiezan a trabajar en zona lineal creando calentamiento y otros problemas que pueden llegar a destruirlos. Si tuvieras un osciloscopio sería un enorme paso en estos proyectos. De cualquier manera te seguiré ayudando porque todo ésto es instructivo. Apenas tengo 6 meses experimentando con estos amplificadores y todos los dias aprendo algo nuevo.
> Ahora estoy en proyecto de una fuente conmutada de más o menos 1000 a 1500 watts bastante sencilla. Las primeras pruebas han sido súper satisfactorias. La tengo montada  en el amplificador de un amigo con +-90volt y me comunicó ayer que no cae ni un volt a máximo volumen a 3 ohmios la salida de su ampliador, está trabajando satisfactoriamente. Igual de vez en cuando le hago tiempo a los clase D.


Me interesa el tema de las fuentes pero los planos que he visto llevan componentes dificiles de conseguir para mi ya que lo que hago es reciclar de otros aparatos. Si la tuya es de piezas asequibles y faciles de conseguir y puedes hacermela llegar te agradeceria


----------



## Meliades (Jun 14, 2020)

Rafavlack dijo:


> Me interesa el tema de las fuentes pero los planos que he visto llevan componentes difíciles de conseguir para mi ya que lo que hago es reciclar de otros aparatos. Si la tuya es de piezas asequibles y fáciles de conseguir y puedes hacérmela llegar te agradecería


Si. El único circuito que usa es el tl494 que es muy común en fuentes de PC. He estado tratando de bajar los programas para hacer los planos pero ni modo. ETECSA es una reverenda 💩. Así que lo voy a dibujar lo más claro posible para darte el plano.

Nota : la creé yo mismo por el mismo tema de los circuitos que no hay y la menor cantidad de elementos posibles. Pero ya está probada y funciona muy bien .
A los +- 90 volt le puse una resistencia de 30 Ohms de punta a punta (180 Volt) para calcular el amperaje y el wataje y resulta que a ese valor entrega 1025 Watts 8 Amper ( si mal no recuerdo) y solo cae 8 Volts. Para mí personalmente es una muy buena eficiencia esa potencia. Los igbt, que fue con lo que la construí, se mantienen a 35 grados a ése consumo . Ya con la prueba en el amplificador dice mi amigo que no baja ni un volt pero se calienta un poco más . Debe ser por la variación de frecuencias a la que está expuesta la fuente en el consumo variable del amplificador. Pero con un fan se resuelve. Además el disipador es super pequeño . Es el de los transistores de una fuente de PC.


----------



## Rafavlack (Jun 14, 2020)

Meliades dijo:


> Si bro. El único circuito que usa es el tl494 que es muy común en fuentes de PC. E estado tratando de bajar los programas para hacer los planos pero ni modo. ETECSA es una reverenda 💩. Así que lo voy a dibujar lo más claro posible para darte el plano.
> 
> Nota : la creé yo mismo por el mismo tema de los circuitos que no hay y la menor cantidad de elementos posibles. Pero ya está probada y funciona muy bien .
> A los +- 90 volt le puse una resistencia de 30 ohmios de punta a punta (180volt) para calcular el amperaje y el wataje y resulta que  a ese valor entrega 1025 watts 8 amperes( si mal no recuerdo) y solo cae 8 volts. Para mí personalmente es una muy buena eficiencia esa potencia. Los igbt, que fue con lo que la construí, se mantienen a 35 grados a ése consumo . Ya con la prueba en el amplificador dice mi amigo que no baja ni un volt pero se calienta un poco más . Debe ser por la variación de frecuencias a la que está expuesta la fuente en el consumo variable del amplificador. Pero con un fan se resuelve. Además el disipador es super pequeño . Es el de los transistores de una fuente de PC.


En cuanto puedas hasme llegar el plano por favor. Vere como me hago de un osciloscopio


----------



## ska_gatotw (Jun 14, 2020)

Meliades dijo:


> E estado tratando de bajar los programas para hacer los planos pero ni modo. ETECSA es una reverenda 💩. Así que lo voy a dibujar lo más claro posible para darte el plano.


Fijate si podés acceder a la web del KiCad, es libre.





						KICAD
					






					kicad-pcb.org
				




¿qué sistema operativo usás?


----------



## Rafavlack (Jun 14, 2020)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Fijate si podés acceder a la web del KiCad, es libre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Windows 10, si tengo el kicad pero no me agrada
Ahora mismo me he dado a la tarea de simular el plano y ver que se puede cambiar


----------



## Meliades (Jun 15, 2020)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Fijate si podés acceder a la web del KiCad, es libre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Windows 10 a 64 bits. Trataré de ver el que me dices. A ver si puedo descargarlo . Gracias amigo .


----------



## danimallen5 (Jun 15, 2020)

Ahí dejo unas fotos del que he montado yo, en la primera pagina de este tema publique el esquema con algunas pequeñas modificaciones.
Si a alguien le sirve, yo no tengo grandes conocimientos, pero algo que si he notado en la practica es que para las pruebas use varios mosfet con los que funcionaba pero se calentaban, incluso mas potentes que los irf540, luego cuando estuve seguro de que todo iba bien, le puse los irf540 y se mantienen fríos, el disipador lo puse por no dejarlos sin nada.
El núcleo es de una fuente de pc potente, el diámetro es algo mayor que el que suelen llevar las fuentes de pc normales, con 30 vueltas de 1mm, sin meterle mucha caña con 35V en la potencia y 9.5V en el bias se mantiene templado.
La calidad de sonido es buena sin distorsión audible al menos.


----------



## Meliades (Jun 15, 2020)

danimallen5 dijo:


> Ahí dejo unas fotos del que he montado yo, en la primera pagina de este tema publique el esquema con algunas pequeñas modificaciones.
> Si a alguien le sirve, yo no tengo grandes conocimientos, pero algo que si he notado en la practica es que para las pruebas use varios mosfet con los que funcionaba pero se calentaban, incluso mas potentes que los irf540, luego cuando estuve seguro de que todo iba bien, le puse los irf540 y se mantienen fríos, el disipador lo puse por no dejarlos sin nada.
> El núcleo es de una fuente de pc potente, el diámetro es algo mayor que el que suelen llevar las fuentes de pc normales, con 30 vueltas de 1mm, sin meterle mucha caña con 35V en la potencia y 9.5V en el bias se mantiene templado.
> La calidad de sonido es buena sin distorsión audible al menos.


Oye, que bien te quedó esa modificación de la plaquita vertical 👍. Que milagros que ese núcleo no te a dado problemas. Yo tengo como tres pero las pruebas que hice con ellos fueron un desastre . Terminé quemando como 8 parejas de MOSFET y ellos eran la principal causa ya que no son del material adecuado. Polvo de hierro es el material que se usa en la bobina. Esos son una aleación me parece. Claro, yo ya le estaba mandando 60 volts cuando éso. Puede ser que sea esa la cuestión.


----------



## jorger (Jun 15, 2020)

Los núcleos amarillos NO se deben usar. Efectivamente son de polvo de hierro y saturan con sólo mirarlos. Además no están hechos para trabajar a altas frecuencias. Insisto con los núcleos EE/EI con GAP. Son la solución barata antes de tener que pedir un toroide específico.
Aquí se habló de las dos cosas.





						Amplificador HighEnd Clase D de 25W a 1250Wrms sólo con 2 MosFets N
					

He aquí la próxima encarnación de un amplificador UCD, pero esta vez sólo con mosfets canal N, escalable de 25Wrms (o menos) a 1250Wrms) ... ! -- Esta vez, estamos aprovechando, que al menos , acá en Argentina, el IR2110 se está consiguiendo a buen precio, y eso hace posible no volverse loco con...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Meliades (Jun 17, 2020)

Rafavlack dijo:


> Windows 10, si tengo el kicad pero no me agrada
> Ahora mismo me he dado a la tarea de simular el plano y ver que se puede cambiar


Este es el plano de la fuente . Le faltan algunas cosas pero es funcional y la estoy probando en este momento. Creo que si aparecen interesados algún moderador nos ayude a crear un tema aparte para este fin.

El núcleo driver lo hice toroidal, los que vienen en los cables de los transformadores y monitores para anular frecuencias parásitas. Probé con los cuadraditos de fuentes de PC pero me dieron algunos problemas y no les di más cabeza . Con estos toroiditos trabaja perfecto. 
Al secundario creo le di 18 vueltas a cada uno 🤔🤔 (no recuerdo bien y me da pereza desarmar de nuevo🙄🤦) la salida con el potenciómetro todo a tierra da el voltaje máximo, +-110 en mi caso. Luego ir moviendo el potenciómetro hasta llegar al voltaje requerido ,aconsejable no restar más de 20 volt, obteniendo +-90volt regulados. 
Hice los cálculos con una resistencia de 50 watts 30 ohmios puesta de + a - y resultó en una entrega de 1025 watts 8 amperes si mal no recuerdo y la caída de tensión era mínima de sólo 4 a 8 volt dependiendo de cómo estuviera la 110 de la calle en esos momentos( varía un poco en los horarios picos acá en mi casa ). Si van a hacer esta prueba la resistencia deben ponerla en un envase con agua para que no se destruya. Ésto es consumo continuo, puedo asegurar que no cae absolutamente nada en una amplificador de 1000 watts a 3 ohmios la salida. Ya se comprobó, por lo que debe estar entregando picos de más de 15 amperes ( traté de poner la resistencia de comprobación con unos cables sin estañar en las puntas y se creó un arco eléctrico azul como el de una máquina de soldar, derritiendo las puntas de los cables y el cobre de la placa desapareció😬😬) así que el contacto para hacer la prueba debe ser firme, sin miedo. No soldar y conectar la fuente ya que le crea mucho consumo a los componentes al arranque. El núcleo que usé para salida fue el de un tv. Nada se calienta, los MOSFET apenas tivios a maxima entrega. Creo para ser un FRANKESTAIN        ( como les llamo yo a mis inventos ) estoy bastante complicado. Más porque ningún componente es complicado de conseguir. El único gasto que hice fue en los IGBT( 5 USD) para una fuente de 1500watts??? Para mí perfecto. 😁
Caramba . 


Meliades dijo:


> estoy bastante complicado


Quise decir " bastante complacido"


----------



## danimallen5 (Jun 18, 2020)

Me guardo el esquema de la fuente, tengo un par de TL494 por ahi sin usar. El inconveniente del TL494 es que hay que alimentar el integrado con una fuente independiente de 12V, si te interesa aun se puede "pulir" el tema ... puedes montar una fuente similar sin integrado y por tanto sin fuente para alimentarlo, una auto oscilante, toda la parte de potencia seria igual y solo cambiando el primario del transformador driver con mas vueltas y conectadolo en serie con un pequeño condensador y una resistencia a la linea principal rectificada.
Yo la monte y funciona ..Tienes el esquema en el apartado de fuentes de alimentacion del foro.






						Fuente autooscilante half bridge 35V-0-35V 150W ampliable, esquema y PCB
					

Hola, he armado una fuente conmutada autooscilante half bridge para audio, sin integrado de control, es decir no regulada. Funciona a 60khz aproximadamente. El funcionamiento es similar al circuito que podemos encontrar en las lamparas de CFL. Encuanto a la potencia los 150W es algo orientativo...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Meliades (Jun 18, 2020)

danimallen5 dijo:


> Me guardo el esquema de la fuente, tengo un par de TL494 por ahi sin usar. El inconveniente del TL494 es que hay que alimentar el integrado con una fuente independiente de 12V, si te interesa aun se puede "pulir" el tema ... puedes montar una fuente similar sin integrado y por tanto sin fuente para alimentarlo, una auto oscilante, toda la parte de potencia seria igual y solo cambiando el primario del transformador driver con mas vueltas y conectadolo en serie con un pequeño condensador y una resistencia a la linea principal rectificada.
> Yo la monte y funciona ..Tienes el esquema en el apartado de fuentes de alimentacion del foro.
> 
> 
> ...


Simplemente genial , muy sencilla tu fuente. Y te salió del tamaño de una fosforera?!?!😶 Que bárbaro. Y si, puedes hacer los ajustes que desees y postearlos. Con el ic494 busco poder regular su salida para que la caida sea mínima e incrementar su estabilidad y eficiencia. Ni hablar que acá es mas común que el sg3525 con el cual también la probé y funciona igual de bien, con algunos cambios en la frecuencia y el diseño del 3525 por supuesto. Se agradecen aportes amigos.
De seguro la regulación con octoacoplador le da más perfección, pero no quise complicar más, el diseño es básico, pero se puede perfeccionar. Un detalle que me gustaría preguntar a los compañeros es que no he podido subir la frecuencia a más de 120 KHz, empieza a aparecer calentamiento en los IGBT y en alto consumo se dispara el fusible que le tengo de protección. Tengo entendido que han trabajado las fuentes switching a más de 250 KHz. Es sólo curiosidad, la tengo trabajando con 80KHz y todo correcto.


----------



## endryc1 (Jun 18, 2020)

Estoy diseñando el pcb de la mia pero con sg3525. Muy bueno el diseño para resolver el problema de las fuentes aqui en cuba. Un trafo de4 un amp profesional te cuesta no menos de 50 dolares.


----------



## Meliades (Jun 18, 2020)

endryc1 dijo:


> Estoy diseñando el pcb de la mia pero con sg3525. Muy bueno el diseño para resolver el problema de las fuentes aqui en cuba. Un trafo de4 un amp profesional te cuesta no menos de 50 dolares.


Así es Endryc. Es mi principal objetivo. Hacer algo con la suficiente calidad a bajo precio con piezas bastante ordinarias. Por el mero hecho de haber carencias no quedarnos a mirar. 

No es nada lindo mi diseño pero si que funciona bárbaro. Ésta es la cuarta que hago y no han tenido problemas. Todas funcionando ok.


----------



## endryc1 (Jun 18, 2020)

Esta mejor que la mia que todavia esta en la idea. Te aplaudo por no quedarte sentado mirando . Son grandes los que caen y se levantan, no los que nacen parados sin pasar trabajo. Un aplauso para ti.  Saludos.


----------



## Rafavlack (Jun 19, 2020)

Alguien en el foro a podido simular el circuito de la potencia en el multisim, lo hago como esta en el diagrama y nada no funciona en teoría.


----------



## Melissa71 (Jun 19, 2020)

Rafavlack dijo:


> Alguien en el foro a podido simular el circuito de la potencia


De qué potencia?


----------



## Rafavlack (Jun 19, 2020)

Melissa71 dijo:


> De qué potencia?



Bueno aqui le decimos potencia al amplificador, me refiero al plano del amplificador en cuestión.


----------



## Melissa71 (Jun 19, 2020)

Rafavlack dijo:


> Bueno aqui le desimos potencia al amplificador, me refiero al plano del amplificador en cuestion.


Aquí está en proteus


----------



## leonel90618 (Jul 19, 2020)

Meliades dijo:


> Este es el plano de la fuente . Le faltan algunas cosas pero es funcional y la estoy probando en este momento. Creo que si aparecen interesados algún moderador nos ayude a crear un tema aparte para este fin.


tienes ese plano en algún programa de circuitos?
o algún pcb?


----------



## Meliades (Jul 21, 2020)

leonel90618 dijo:


> tienes ese plano en algún programa de circuitos?
> o algún pcb?


 


Éstos diagramas los hizo un amigo . Si tienen algún detalle te comento luego.


----------



## Melissa71 (Jul 22, 2020)

leonel90618 dijo:


> tienes ese plano en algún programa de circuitos?
> o algún pcb?


Revisa aquí 








						4.45 MB folder on MEGA
					

5 files




					mega.nz


----------



## Rafavlack (Jul 26, 2020)

jorger dijo:


> Para ir descartando cosas voy a comentar algo. El núcleo no debe saturar. Si usaste un EI/EE de fuente de PC, puede estar ahí el problema. No tienen GAP. Prueba a hacerle uno con cartulina o papel que separe las dos piezas algo como 1mm. O si no, puedes probar a usar núcleos de SMPS de TV, o cualquier núcleo que tenga GAP, de tipo ETD29 o EI28 en adelante. Prueba y comenta. Eso sí vas a tener que dar más de esas 16 vueltas probablemente.
> Un saludo.



Algo me paso con este tipo de bobina saque el gap y le di las vueltas y se oía horrendo. Le Di vueltas con la cartulina debajo y se arregló. Supongo que el material del gao era el causante


----------



## martt (Jul 27, 2020)

Rafavlack dijo:


> Gracias por la ayuda. Uso en la salida mosfet 2sk2847 los del voltaje es por lo que soporta entre el Gate y el Source? Dice que es de 30 volt  y los otros a 900 volt, no estoy claro en los limites de voltaje. Lo otro malo no poseo osciloscopio.
> En reposo cuanto debe dar en la salida?
> He revisado con una lupa las pistas y no veo que esten en corte. Puede ser que este malo el 494, no tengo para probarlo osciloscopio.
> Puedo usar el multimetro por lo menos para saber si el 494 envia señal?
> Al 494 le llega voltaje pero lo siento algo tibio eso es normal?


Amigo tienes un corto fijate y seguir la pista donde se refleja el flash


----------



## naldonson (Jul 28, 2020)

Acá les dejo mi versión full-bridge de este plano con algunas mejoras, lo tengo funcionando ahora mismo con 50V con irf630 que aunque se calientan un poco no queman, se oye fuerte y sin ningún tipo de ruido y la carga a 3 Ohms, no he medido potencia pero anda por encima de los 100 W. No tengo Mosfets mas potentes de lo contrario subo el voltaje.


----------



## voltioloco (Jul 29, 2020)

naldonson dijo:


> Acá les dejo mi versión fullbridge de este plano con algunas mejoras lo tengo funcionando ahora mismo con 50v con irf630 que aunque se calientan un poco no queman se oye fuerte y sin ningun tipo de ruido y la carga a 3ohms no he medido potencia pero anda por encima de los 100w. No tengo mosfets mas potentes de lo contrario subo el voltaje




Hola. Gracias *por* el circuito. Yo he estado buscando algo  como ésto.  Preguntas:  ¿Cuantos amperes para que dé 100 w? ¿Las resistencias con asterisco de que valor son? ¿ Cual es el nombre de los transistores drivers y los que van entre los Mosfet ya que no hay matrícula en el esquema ¿Cual es el número o matrícula de los Mosfets de salida.?¿Detalles de las bobinas?
Me interesa mucho para armarlo por eso tanta pregunta jeje. Gracias de antemano. Saludos.


----------



## naldonson (Jul 29, 2020)

voltioloco dijo:


> Hola. Gracias *por* el circuito. Yo he estado buscando algo  como ésto.  Preguntas:  ¿Cuantos amperes para que dé 100 w? ¿Las resistencias con asterisco de que valor son? ¿ Cual es el nombre de los transistores drivers y los que van entre los Mosfet ya que no hay matrícula en el esquema ¿Cual es el número o matrícula de los Mosfets de salida.?¿Detalles de las bobinas?
> Me interesa mucho para armarlo por eso tanta pregunta jeje. Gracias de antemano. Saludos.


 
Las resistencias de los asteriscos, las R de los gate las deje en 13 Ohms los Mosfet de salida irf630B los otros transistores A733 PNP y C945 los NPN y las bobinas ni idea, las saqué de una placa Panasonic rota, empieza con las R de los gate en 100 Ohms con una lámpara en serie en la entrada de AC del transformador si no se enciende pruebas y si distorsiona sigues bajando el valor hasta que se escuche bien y no se encienda la lampara serie. Trata que las bobinas sean de 30uH o 35uH y el transformador uno de equipo de musica que tenia tirado, ni idea de cuantos amperes. Según los Mosfet de salida el valor de las R en los gates junto con la frecuencia y el voltage que vayas a usar.

Ahhh se me olvidaba, pon un disipador algo grandecito porque se te va a calentar un poco si lo cargas a 2 Ohms. Yo le deje un fan de PC para que se mantenga frió y dio resultado, mucha suerte amigo, estamos aquí para ayudarnos, saludos.


----------



## Rafavlack (Ago 14, 2020)

Saludos, estoy algo confuso en este tema he visto por ahi que se mide el voltaje en escala de corriente alterna en la salida del amplificador y de ahi se calcula la potencia, se aplica esto a los clases d?, He medido de esta forma y no me registra voltaje.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Cual es la impedancia del parlante/baffle/lo-que-sea que le has conectado???
> 
> Con parlante de 8 ohms y 42V de alimentación ==> [(42/2)^2]/(2*8) = 28 Watts
> el doble con parlante de 4 ohms
> ...


----------



## enoht (Dic 21, 2020)

endryc1 dijo:


> Este usa tl494 + IR2110 + 555. Esta mas que probado. Hasta 120 V. Ya con eso se pone agresivo. Saludos


*H*ola amigo, con 70+70-*V¿C*uantos *W*at*t*s podría dar*?G*racias,


----------



## nicolasrodrigue (Ene 12, 2021)

Saludos,es la primera vez que escribo en este foro. He armado este amplificador (la versión Full Bridge) y hasta diseñé una nueva PCB ya que la original tiene un tamaño descomunal, lo alimenté con diferentes voltaje y la potencia no fué la esperada, creo que el chip tiene limitaciones con el ciclo de trabajo. Si estoy equivocado me gustaría saber si alguien ha logrado sacarle la potencia máxima a este circuito que comparta sus resultados y mejoras. Debo aclarar que utilice en todos los casos inductores de excelente calidad al igual que una fuente de buen amperaje y las mediciones con el osciloscopio no mienten en cuanto a la potencia que da, yo diría que es deficiente. La calidad de sonido tampoco es que sea buena, deja mucho que desear. Espero sus consejos...


----------



## Rafavlack (Ene 12, 2021)

Si 


nicolasrodrigue dijo:


> Saludos,es la primera vez que escribo en este foro. He armado este amplificador (la versión Full Bridge) y hasta diseñé una nueva PCB ya que la original tiene un tamaño descomunal, lo alimenté con diferentes voltaje y la potencia no fué la esperada, creo que el chip tiene limitaciones con el ciclo de trabajo. Si estoy equivocado me gustaría saber si alguien ha logrado sacarle la potencia máxima a este circuito que comparta sus resultados y mejoras. Debo aclarar que utilice en todos los casos inductores de excelente calidad al igual que una fuente de buen amperaje y las mediciones con el osciloscopio no mienten en cuanto a la potencia que da, yo diría que es deficiente. La calidad de sonido tampoco es que sea buena, deja mucho que desear. Espero sus consejos...


Si realizaste esta versión ya se ha visto que se oye bien pero no es la potencia deseada. La fullbrige? De este diagrama no se cual es.


----------



## Meliades (Ene 17, 2021)

nicolasrodrigue dijo:


> Saludos,es la primera vez que escribo en este foro. He armado este amplificador (la versión Full Bridge) y hasta diseñé una nueva PCB ya que la original tiene un tamaño descomunal, lo alimenté con diferentes voltaje y la potencia no fué la esperada, creo que el chip tiene limitaciones con el ciclo de trabajo. Si estoy equivocado me gustaría saber si alguien ha logrado sacarle la potencia máxima a este circuito que comparta sus resultados y mejoras. Debo aclarar que utilice en todos los casos inductores de excelente calidad al igual que una fuente de buen amperaje y las mediciones con el osciloscopio no mienten en cuanto a la potencia que da, yo diría que es deficiente. La calidad de sonido tampoco es que sea buena, deja mucho que desear. Espero sus consejos...


Es básicamente un amplificador para experimentar y aprender el principio del clase D. Para lograr algo de potencia aceptable como han comentado anteriormente tienes que subir de los 100 *V*olt y con mucho cuidado ajustando bien los parámetros del dead time con las R Gates y calculando bien el filtro LC de salida para alcanzar un rango de calidad aceptable. Mi consejo es que aprendas con éste y luego pases a otros como el IR900 por ejemplo que son excelentes. Saludos


----------



## nicolasrodrigue (Ene 24, 2021)

Muchas gracias por tu comentario Meliades, estuve leyendo acerca del amplificador que me recomiendas y tienes comentarios positivos.


----------



## Alice (Jun 15, 2021)

Pepoteto dijo:


> Hice un amplificador Clase D con un TL494 que encontré por internet, el caso es que funciona pero no creo que me de mas de 50 o 60w. Lo único que no he respetado del esquema original es que los diodos que lleva 1N4148 los he puesto normales en vez de estos de alta velocidad. (No tenia)
> 
> Creéis que esto afecta a la potencia del amplificador?
> 
> Saludos a todos.


Hola amigos he estado divagando un poco por los amplificadores clase D y me ha interesado este con Tl494 pues no es muy complicado y quería estudiar un poco su funcionamiento y poner manos a la obra. 
Lo he armado y funciona sin ningún problema, he leído todo el post y se y he comprobado que no es de tanta potencia debido a el integrado que usa que no esta diseñado para audio pero lo tengo conectado a con parlante de 450w y no lo mueve tan mal para lo sencillo que es el amplificador.
Lo que me llama la atención en el es que cuando lo apago o le quito la alimentación tanto en la potencia como en el circuito de control tiende a escucharse por segundos mucho mas alto como si aumentara la ganancia en ese pequeño instante, cosa que no me puedo explicar porque debería de ser todo lo contrario no? 🤔
Así me ha quedado le he implementado la fuente lineal con 7812 pues lo estoy alimentando con transformador y en la potencia 50V 3A


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 15, 2021)

Quizas al irse la alimentacion gradualmente, o se cambia la retroalimentacion, o se va pasando de clase D a clase A/B/AB o similar....
Sino, ni idea


----------



## nicolasrodrigue (Jun 16, 2021)

Saludos a todos. Bueno ya hace algunos meses que comenté acerca de éste amplificador, como sabrán  la baja potencia se debe a que la tensión se divide y pues por eso abandoné éste modelo. He seguido haciendo múltiples pruebas con la combinación del TL494 y dos IR2110 para la versión fullbridge y la verdad suena muy bien. Al principio tal vez no obtuve los resultados deseados porque los más importante es que los filtro de salida LC estén cuidadosamente bien calculados. Entonces conseguí un mejor osciloscopio y LRC para medir bien los inductores y andaba muy bien.

Sin embargo los mejores resultados los tuve utilizando inductores con núcleo de aire, el único detalle es que se requiere bastante cobre 😁🙈, pero suenan muy bien. De hecho cambié los valores de algunos componentes para hacer que tuvieran un crossover activo de primer orden y así tener uno para subwoofer, otro medios , y otros para agudos. Todo ésto modificando respectivamente la frecuencia de las portadoras para bajos utilizo entre 100 @ 150 kHz, para medio entre 180 @ 200 kHz y para agudos ente 120 @ 150 kHz y suena perfecto. El hecho de variar la frecuencias no es tanto por lo del filtro sino porque los Mosfet que utilizo tienen diferenyes capacitancias de entrada y me gusta que los IR2110 se mantengas frescos, para bajos utilizo los IRFP4229, IRFP150, IRF1010, 80NF70, ect y la respuesta en frecuencia de 10Hz @ 1.2 kHz . Para medios utilizo transitores comunes IRF640, IRFB31N20, cualquiera que no esté quemado y una respuesta entre 800Hz @ 20kHz 😁, para agudos por ahora solo utilizo los 60R580 y la respuesta de 12kHz @ 25 kHz.

Solo para agregar algo pues solo por curiosidad puse un TL494 a trabajar a 420 kHz para disminuir los valores del filtro y lograr mejor respuesta de los 16 kHz hacia arriba y suena sin problemas pero me imagino que eso le resta vida al integrado por el datasheet especifica que 200kz y máximo 300kHz (solo lo hice para compararlo con los TDA3118 TPA3116 que trabajan en esas frecuencias. Por si algún sádico pues ya sabe que lo puede poner a trabajar a ese extremo y aparentemente no pasa nada (ojo debo recalcar que los integrados son originales).
Otra cosa es que a pesar que aumente la frecuencia buscando mejor calidad en la frecuencias altas la solución no fué esa sino colocar un capacitor que entre GND y dos resistores (dos resistores que reemplazan al feedback que solo era uno) y suena a ptro nivel, esto para hacerlo resonar y que tuviera un realce para eso de 16kHz @ 22 kHz.

Otra cosa que he notado es que casi todos usan Rg bastantes altas 27 OHM, etc. Sin embargo yo en todos los casos utilizo 4.7 OHM y para bajos no uso 1N4148 sino diodos Schocktty y funciona mucho mejor. Obviamente como esos transistores tiene mayor Qg bajo la frecuencia. Hasta 75 kHz lo he puesto a trabajar. El detalle es que se requiere un inductor majestuoso para que ande todo bien y no se formen las crestas en la onda PWM y consigo baja distorsión. Otra cosa pues como muchos ya sabrán que si van a usar inductores de aire el diámetro del núcleo debe ser cuidadosamente bien calculado para que no se convierta en un horno por inducción 🙈😏😏.
Para todo los casos el capacitor bootstrap y el diodo que uso con 10 uF y UF4007 respectivamente.


----------



## Meliades (Jun 30, 2021)

nicolasrodrigue dijo:


> Saludos a todos. Bueno ya hace algunos meses que comenté acerca de éste amplificador, como sabrán  la baja potencia se debe a que la tensión se divide y pues por eso abandoné éste modelo. He seguido haciendo múltiples pruebas con la combinación del TL494 y dos IR2110 para la versión fullbridge y la verdad suena muy bien. Al principio tal vez no obtuve los resultados deseados porque los más importante es que los filtro de salida LC estén cuidadosamente bien calculados. Entonces conseguí un mejor osciloscopio y LRC para medir bien los inductores y andaba muy bien.
> 
> Sin embargo los mejores resultados los tuve utilizando inductores con núcleo de aire, el único detalle es que se requiere bastante cobre 😁🙈, pero suenan muy bien. De hecho cambié los valores de algunos componentes para hacer que tuvieran un crossover activo de primer orden y así tener uno para subwoofer, otro medios , y otros para agudos. Todo ésto modificando respectivamente la frecuencia de las portadoras para bajos utilizo entre 100 @ 150 kHz, para medio entre 180 @ 200 kHz y para agudos ente 120 @ 150 kHz y suena perfecto. El hecho de variar la frecuencias no es tanto por lo del filtro sino porque los Mosfet que utilizo tienen diferenyes capacitancias de entrada y me gusta que los IR2110 se mantengas frescos, para bajos utilizo los IRFP4229, IRFP150, IRF1010, 80NF70, ect y la respuesta en frecuencia de 10Hz @ 1.2 kHz . Para medios utilizo transitores comunes IRF640, IRFB31N20, cualquiera que no esté quemado y una respuesta entre 800Hz @ 20kHz 😁, para agudos por ahora solo utilizo los 60R580 y la respuesta de 12kHz @ 25 kHz.
> 
> ...



Realimentación ? No veo la realimentación en este amplificador 🤔 . Si puedes ser tan amable de compartir imagen de lo que explicas sobre las dos R y el filtro lo agradecería, nunca pude resolver el problema del ruido en las altas.


----------



## endryc1 (Oct 14, 2021)

Me parece que alguien habla teóricamente. No ha mostrado nada en concreto todavía.
Yo le he echo de todo a este amplificador y el ruido de alta frecuencia no se lo puedo quitar . Hasta ahora.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 14, 2021)

endryc1 dijo:


> el ruido de alta frecuencia no se lo puedo quitar


Te refieres a la frecuencia de la portadora?
Tienes osciloscopio? Si es así, seria interesante una captura de esa frecuencia


----------



## endryc1 (Oct 16, 2021)

No es la portadora. Es un shhhh que le queda de fondo. Aunque hagas el filtro de la salida perfecto. En el oscilloscopio no se ve residuo de la portadora. Es un misterio para mi. Calidad de audio perfecta. Pero con el ruido de fondo hasta que subes el volumen.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 16, 2021)

Si colocas un corto en la entrada del amplificador, aun sigues escuchando el ruido?

Fotos del montaje?

Probaste el preamplificador (si es que incorpora) que no venga de alli?

Fuente de alimentacion conmutada?


----------



## endryc1 (Oct 17, 2021)

No uso fuente conmutada. No uso pre amplificador para las pruebas. No he probado a poner en corto la entrada aunque el potenciometro del volumen lo hace. Saludos y gracias por contestar.
Foto


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 17, 2021)

endryc1 dijo:


> Foto


No se subio...

Recuerda que el potenciometro no siempre llega a valores bajo, ni imaginar llegar a 0 Ohmios


----------



## endryc1 (Oct 17, 2021)

Ahora si


----------



## sebsjata (Oct 17, 2021)

Veo que los cables de potencia pasan junto al cable de señal, organiza los cables separando lo de señal y lo de potencia.


----------



## endryc1 (Oct 17, 2021)

Lo hice ya. Están regados porque los moví para la fotografía. Yo creo que este ruido se genera en el interior del IC. Estoy por montar en Pcb un circuito que no me dió nada de ruido a la salida. Solo que lleva más componentes que este amplificador basado en el 494.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2021)

endryc1 dijo:


> Lo hice ya. Están regados porque los moví para la fotografía. Yo creo que este ruido se genera en el interior del IC. Estoy por montar en Pcb un circuito que no me dió nada de ruido a la salida. Solo que lleva más componentes que este amplificador basado en el 494.


¿ Que color de cable ? sirve para ¿ Que cosa ?


----------



## sebsjata (Oct 17, 2021)

endryc1 dijo:


> Yo creo que este ruido se genera en el interior del IC



Estaba pensando en lo mismo, generalmente es por el comparador, y al ser un integrado no pensado para audio, su comparador tampoco.


----------



## endryc1 (Oct 17, 2021)

Rojo y azul. +vcc y GND. Los dos negros. AC de los 12v del 494 + 12v bias. Con regulador separado para cada etapa.
Amarillo . GND a chasis. Rojo junto al led . Protección overload.
El IC ni me fijé en el fabricante. Aunque en Cuba no hay muchas opciones.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 18, 2021)

endryc1 dijo:


> Ahora si


? Porque los CIs NO tienem matricula , es para evitar possibles clones ?


----------



## Dnl12345 (Nov 29, 2021)

Saludos , monté este amplificador pero me sucede que cuando le pongo un transformador como fuente de alimentación me saca un ruido constante , y cuando le pongo fuente conmutada se le quita , que puedo hacer para poder trabajarlo con transformador y qué no tenga este ruido?


----------



## Alexis0159 (Nov 30, 2021)

Dnl12345 dijo:


> Saludos , monté este amplificador pero me sucede que cuando le pongo un transformador como fuente de alimentación me saca un ruido constante , y cuando le pongo fuente conmutada se le quita , que puedo hacer para poder trabajarlo con transformador y qué no tenga este ruido?


Puede que no estés filtrando bien el ripple comprueba los diodos o puente de diodos y el capacitor de filtrado, ponle uno de 3300uF o mayor.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 30, 2021)

Dnl12345 dijo:


> transformador como fuente de alimentación


Mejor, lee por acá, y volve a consultar con propiedad;
Hablemos con propiedad: Un transformador y una fuente de alimentación NO son la misma cosa
y sube fotos de lo que tienes montado


----------



## luisma94 (Jun 12, 2022)

Buenas noches*. U*na pregunta*.
¿L*os 12-15 *V*olt*ios *de bias son con respecto a tierra o al negativo*?
P*or favor*, *si alguien puede q*ue *me explique*, *q*ue* hoy lo armé y me da un poco de ruido en la alta, los componentes están en buen estado y la salida*,* los MOSFET son nuevos*. S*aludos*.*


----------



## switchxxi (Jun 12, 2022)

Hasta donde veo yo, el amplificador es de fuente simple y no partida. No existe el voltaje negativo por lo que, la tensión es con referencia a GND.


----------



## luisma94 (Jun 12, 2022)

Me refería a un plano q*UE* subieron q*UE* en la parte del drive*R* llevaba un MOSFET,*-*la primera etapa era un operacional un *TL*072,*-*ese no usaba el *TL*491,*-*la fuente era simétrica y era de *±*35*V* a *±*80*V*


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 12, 2022)

Y el plano o enlace?


----------



## luisma94 (Jun 13, 2022)

Meliades dijo:


> Con este mismo no , lo que si se le a tratado de elevar el voltaje. En comentarios anteriores en este mismo foro veras uno o dos planos con modificaciones diversas . Yo personalmente le e hecho varias adaptaciones con los adjetivos de conocer más de estos amplificadores clase D y por otra parte por la imposibilidad de conseguir circuitos como el ir2110 y similares .


Ese plano lo hice pero la bobina se me calienta cantidad y en la alta me hace un ruido pequeño,q puede ser? Una duda el bias se alimenta con respecto a tierra o al negativo?


----------



## unmonje (Jun 13, 2022)

Dnl12345 dijo:


> Saludos , monté este amplificador pero me sucede que cuando le pongo un transformador como fuente de alimentación me saca un ruido constante , y cuando le pongo fuente conmutada se le quita , que puedo hacer para poder trabajarlo con transformador y qué no tenga este ruido?


Para que el amplificador no zumbe, la fuente de energia, no debe tener *rizado* . Tu fuente conmutada, no tiene* rizo* por eso no tienes ese ruido. la de transformador la tienes que regular muy bin para que no haga eso, pero es cara, ineficiente y cada dia se fabrican menos insumos para este tipo de fuentes lineales.


----------

